# Rnd Grp. was nervt euch am meisten?



## Ukmâsmú (7. Februar 2010)

Vorne weg:
es ist kein mimimi, kein ich bin toller progamer und alle anderen nur komische naps, sondern ne reine interessensumfrage.

daher auch möglcihkeiten für jeden typ, ob tank heiler oder dd sich einzutragen.

ja ich weiß das es mehr dds als alles andere gibt (siehe wartezeiten für dungeonanmeldung) aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin gespannt was rauskommt


----------



## ingame_wow (7. Februar 2010)

Mein Paly tank ist viele male platz eins im dmg....


----------



## hassimkopf (7. Februar 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> Vorne weg:
> es ist kein mimimi, kein ich bin toller progamer und alle anderen nur komische naps, sondern ne reine interessensumfrage.
> 
> daher auch möglcihkeiten für jeden typ, ob tank heiler oder dd sich einzutragen.
> ...



nur weil man schreibt, dass es kein mimimi ist, heißt das nicht, dass es auch wirklich keins ist... gerade die, die den satz immer voranschreiben, sind meist die größten jammerer


----------



## Yakashi (7. Februar 2010)

Mir fehlt die antwort

"Das alle need auf etwas machen was sie nicht tragen können" 

Hab ich so gut wie in jeder Random Gruppe...


----------



## Zylenia (7. Februar 2010)

ingame_wow schrieb:


> Mein Paly tank ist viele male platz eins im dmg....




Rat mal warum.

Weil du die ganze Zeit, AOE machst.
Trash damage intressiert nicht die bohne ,guck dir mal dein P.... äh Damagemeter bei nur einen Boss an.
Biste letzter.


----------



## Escander (7. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin ja Diszi und bei mir gibts irgendwie nur 2 Seiten:
entweder hat jeder Aggro und ich halte die grad noch so am Leben, oder die Gruppe ist so gut, dass ich ein paar Schilde mache und mich entspannt zurücklehnen kann (was eigentlich auch ziemlich angenehm ist^^)





hassimkopf schrieb:


> nur weil man schreibt, dass es kein mimimi ist, heißt das nicht, dass es auch wirklich keins ist... gerade die, die den satz immer voranschreiben, sind meist die größten jammerer


 

Also eigentlich ist das auch kein mimimi Thread, sondern wirklich nur ne ganz normale Umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daryst (7. Februar 2010)

Ich kann es aus 3 Sichten schildern (80dd/80heal/71tank dk/74tank warry).
Wenn ich in einer rnd grp bin und mir ab und an mal die Leute so anschau vom Eq her, aus Gründen wie:
1.Tank ist 2. im dmg beim Boss(was nicht heißt das der erste gut ist xD)
2.Heal mit 11k Mana ,WTF?
3.Tank mit 21k HP buffed, da bleibt einem die Spucke schon weg.
4.Episches EQ von Marken und kein dmg,keine Sockel/VZ´s...nö oder?
5.Skillung, bin kein Highend Raider, aber etwas Ahnung von jeder Klasse hab ich und bei manchen Skillunen kann man nur weinen!

Weiß ich immer wieder warum GS auch nichts bringt(Grund 4).
Das Prob ist, das sich Leute denken...ach das ist ne rnd Grp und Ahnung von der Klasse brauch eh keiner, obwohl man die Guides hinterher geworfen bekommt.
Manchmal machen Leute das auch als Rudel. Gilde meldet sich aneispiel...Heal,Tank und ein DD und jeder von denen erfüllt einen Grund der Liste,da gegen ist ein Ulduar Raid kurz!
Aber ich habe selten Probs mit Rnd´s, klappt meist alles Prima, außer das manche auch pullen, obwohl sie kein Tank sind.

MfG


----------



## Nexus.X (7. Februar 2010)

Mir fehlt noch so eine Antwort wie "(X) Keines der Besagten (Eigenen Grund im Komment benennen)" und etwas wie "Ich bin rundum zufrieden, nie Probleme in Randoms" denn sonst ist die Umfrage nicht wirklich Objektiv, da man zu einer bemängelnden Antwort gezwungen wird wenn man teilnehmen möchte.

Ich habe meine erste Ergänzung angekreuzt wie man sieht. Grund dafür ist das es mich nicht interessiert, wer, wann, wo irgendwo im Schaden oben steht oder ob der Tank ab und an mal Probleme hat mit der Aggro, solang er sich Mühe gibt und es einigermaßen klappt. Und das Heiler in Heros keine Langeweile haben seh ich nurnoch selten.
Mich stört einzig und allein die Ignoranz gegenüber anderen Spielern und/oder die Tatsache das keiner mehr in der Lage ist mal sein Ego runterzuschrauben um nen Platz im Schaden tiefer zu rutschen, dafür aber nützlichere Fähigkeiten einzusetzen.
Wie z.B. einen Mindcontrol in PDC Heroic zu unterbrechen damit der Möchtegern-Pro-DDler nicht kurzerhand den Heiler fast/ganz wegklatscht.
Oder die Heilung des Schamis beim ersten Boss-Trio verhinden wenn der Schaden schon so mager ist, das er gegen die Heilung nicht ankommt.

Beides letztens erlebt und sowas geht mir tierisch gegen den Strich. Völlig unnötige Missetaten, aufgrund von irgendwelchen Zwängen sich groß fühlen zu müssen, selbst wenn es nur ein Strich in einer Schadensauflistung ist.

MfG Nex 

PS: Aber vielleicht wollten sie ja auch mal versuchen ob man den Schamane tottanken kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wer weiß ...


----------



## Karkesh (7. Februar 2010)

Als DD (Mainchar, Hexer): 
Wenn...
... Leute vorlaufen, dabei eine Gruppe pullen und alles chaotisch wird.
... der Tank stirbt.
... ich in Grube an der Verseuchung verrecke, obwohl ich dem Heile sage, dass ich die 2x habe.
... Leute offensichtlich ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen.

Als Tank (Paladin seit 2 Tagen 80, aber Critimmun, 21-23k Leben und tankt Heros): 
Wenn...
... Leute die Gruppe verlassen, nur weil ich nicht Itemdurchschnitt 213 habe...
... ich den Leuten schon sage, dass der Char erst kurz 80 ist und trotzdem rausrotzen was geht.
... Leute AoE spamen, noch bevor ich Weihe setzten konnte.
... ich pullen will und mich der Pyroblast noch auf dem Weg zu den Mobs überholt.
... ich den Mob wieder zu mir spotte, der DD aber weiter drauf bleibt.
... Leute nicht einsehen, dass ich vor "schweren" Pulls und Bossen einen Bereitschaftscheck mache, den ALLE zu beantworten haben. Ein einfach + oder ein Klick auf "Bereit" sind wohl echt schon zu viel verlangt.
... mir kein Lead für Bereitschaftschecks geben wollen -_-
... jemand außer mir pullt.
... ich die Mobs mit Zeichen versehe und trotzdem der Totenkopf zuletzt umfällt.
... mir der DD mein Tankequip klaut.
Ich mache den Kram als DD ja auch nicht.


Wenn...
... Leute einfach so AFK gehen.
... Leute auf Equip würfeln, dass bei anderen besser aufgehoben wäre, ich musste 39x (!) den letzten Boss in der Grube legen, bis ich meinen Eiskristall hatte. Davor haben mir den ein Heiler, ein Nahkampfschamane, ein Eleschamane den Kristall weggewürfelt. Auch Magier haben mir angekündigt mir den wegzuwürfeln - "für den Burstdamage" um zu zitieren.
... Leute mit Level 70 Equip, vor allem Trinkets etc. in die 80er Heros kommen. Sowas kann man mit 2,3 Quests lösen...


Kurz und knapp:
Disziplin ist ein Fremdwort, Fairness ebenfalls. Gibt nur selten Gruppen, wo wirklich alle nett sind.


----------



## Schlaviner (7. Februar 2010)

Als DD isses mir wurst was die anderen an DPS fahren 
ALs Tank bin ich sowieso der Kacknapp 
un als heiler freu ich mich wenn die gruppe sehr viel schaden bekommen...will ja auch was zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und was mich sonst noch nervt....hmm 

EINFACH AUS DER GRUPPE GEHEN WENN OCCULUS AUFM SPEISEPLAN STEHT !

Lg Schlaviner


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Februar 2010)

"Ihr Angst habt zu Überleben weil der Heiler Crap ist"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mach mir mehr Sorgen ums Sterben wenn der Heiler Crap ist.


----------



## rocksor (7. Februar 2010)

Die Tatsache, dass die Umfrage heißt " Was ist das schlimmste ?" zeigt ja schon dass es zumindest unbewusst ein mimimi Thread ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehrlichgesagt: Mich regt nichts daran auf. Ich heile selbst wenn ich das lfg tool benutze, somit habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme. Und wenn der Tank nen noob ist und nicht die Aggro halten kann, komme ich auch so mit dem Heilen nach. Da hab ich wenigstens was zu tun. Wenn der Tank perfekt aggro hält ist es Tod langweilig, unter anderem auch weil man nichts zum mekkern hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was ich doof finde ist die Tatsache, dass manche Leute ihre Klassen einfach nicht beherrschen. Die sind Lvl 80 und holen nicht alles aus ihrer Klasse raus und sind dann auch noch die Movement-Krüppel überhaupt. 
Das hat aber nichts mit dem LFG-Tool zu tun. 
Das LFG-Tool selbst find ich ziemlich in Ordnung wenn man als Heiler oder Tank reingeht, da hat man kaum Probleme weil man ja selbst der Verantwortliche ist und man es kann.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2010)

Wenn die dds nicht aggro halten, der heiler pullt und alle herummaulen


----------



## Ochjoh (7. Februar 2010)

leute, die erwarten, dass man sämtliche inis auswendig gelernt hat, bevor man es wagt, sich zu ner randomgroup anzumelden.


----------



## xxhajoxx (7. Februar 2010)

Hab das mit dem Crap Heal angeklickt ^^ Hatte erst vorhin so eine Situation mit meinem LvL 72 Pala Tank in der Instanz Burg Utgarde, da war der Heal auch Pala.
Dann Endboss ich tank an alles läuft gut, aber dann als der Untot wird bleibt plötzlich Heal aus meine HP sinkt und sinkt, was sehe ich dann der Healt die ganze Zeit die DDs die mit 70-80% HP noch rumrennen und ich steh nur noch bei 20% oder so, naja Handauflegung gemacht im chat geschrieben das er mich heilen soll, keine Reaktion Boss noch bei ca. 10k leben ich geh down, einer nach dem anderen geht down am ende steht nochn Mage der ihn gerade so noch legen konnte.
Und dann wollte der Heal noch ne Instanz mit uns machen und wir haben nur höflich nein gesagt und sind geleavt.


----------



## Vicell (7. Februar 2010)

Multiantwort bitte, es trifft ALLES zu.


----------



## Acid_1 (7. Februar 2010)

Karkesh schrieb:


> [...]
> Als Tank (Paladin seit 2 Tagen 80, aber Critimmun, 21-23k Leben und tankt Heros):
> [...]
> ... mir der DD mein Tankequip klaut.
> ...


This!
Extrem wars aber in Gundrak.
Ich bin mit meinem Palatank noch am lvln, möchte gern den Ring vom Endboss haben, 5 mal droppt er, ... 5 mal würfelt mir so ein verdammter DD das Teil weg.
Ich hab so einen mal direkt nach der Ini auf seinem Server besucht und ihn gefragt, was das soll. Was antwortet er? "ich kann den ring auch gebrauchen"
Es ist zwar nur ein Spiel, aber sowas bringt mich dann zur Weißglut.

Sonst stört mich eigentlich nicht so viel. Mit meinem Jägermain steh ich meistens mit Abstand auf Platz1 im DMG, ist immer alles ganz chillig.
Nur bei meinem Heiler langweile ich mich manchmal fast zu Tode, dann mach ich kurzerhand mit meinem Healspecc auf Pseudo-DD und hau mal ab und zu nen Heal raus, wenns gebraucht wird.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (7. Februar 2010)

Also mich nervts nur das Tanks auf dd zeug würfel!


----------



## Gerti (7. Februar 2010)

Tanks die keine Aggro machen
Tanks die trödeln
DD die keinen DMG machen
Spieler, die für den Tot Anderer verantwortlich sind (Adden, keinen DMG stop,...)
Leute die sich aufregen, weil man nicht wartet (Als Tank kannst auch die nächsten 3 Gruppen alleine ohne Heal machen, soll er halt nachkommen, auf DD kann man sowieso verzichten)
Sich über alle Kleinigkeiten aufregen
Unfreundlicher Umgangston
Healer die sich zu fein sind einen DD zu heilen, der Aggro zieht (auf Grund der unfähigkeit des Tanks)
Leute die Arrogant sind
........
......
....
..
.

Generell kann man die "zuwenig DMG", "keine Aggro halten" Punkte so verstehen, dass man es immer im verhältnis vom Equip sehen muss. 3k DPS sind mit T10 viel zu wenig und mit level Gear richtig gut. Ebenso beim Tank keiner erwartet von einem T10 DD Aggro zu halten, wenn man nur ~200er Items hat. Wenn man selbst als tank T10 hat, sieht das ganze wieder anders aus...

Alsokurz zusammen gefasst, was mich stört sind Leute, die das vorrankommen der Gruppe aufhalten oder/und unfreundlich sind.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2010)

Karkesh schrieb:


> Disziplin ist ein Fremdwort, Fairness ebenfalls. Gibt nur selten Gruppen, wo wirklich alle nett sind.



Scheiss auf Disziplin, hauptsache die leute sind nett und witzig ^^


----------



## Loredanus (7. Februar 2010)

Wie schon einer mitgeteilt hatte, ist es einfach enervierend, wenn dds es nicht für nötig halten einige ihrer Supportfähigkeiten zu nutzen.

Das habe ich als Tank, Heiler und DD erlebt...

Die meisten im LFG Tool erscheinen mir meist als äusserst rücksichtslos, besserwisserisch, ignorant, unkollegial oder unhöflich, es gibt leider wenig Ausnahmen, bei denen man sagen kann
so macht die Instanz Spass oder geht leicht von der Hand.

Als Heiler (Priester/Shamy/Pala) höre ich hin und wieder, in den Instanzen Grube von Saron oder Hallen der Reflexion (beides HC), dass sie das ohne Probleme heilen könnten, nun das ist äusserst schön für sie, doch warum sind sie dann nicht als Heiler unterwegs?

Als Priester hat man nunmal nicht die Möglichkeiten zu entgiften oder zu entfluchen, also erwarte ich bzw. kann ich von ihnen erwarten, dass sie mich als Heiler unterstützen, wenn ihnen die Fähigkeiten zum Enfluchen oder zum Entgiften gegeben sind, dass passiert nunmal nie bis seltenst! Weil die meisten darauf bedacht sind mit AoE auf Rang 1 vom DMG Meter zu landen. Wenn man sich selbst die Erleichterung macht und einen Mob in den HdR shackelt, er mit diesem oben erwähnten AoE rausgehauen wird, da freut man sich, wenn eine Eule meint, sie müsse dann den Sternenregen zünden, weil die Zahlen so schön über den Bildschirm flackern!
Besonders beliebt sind DDs die es dann noch auf den Heiler schieben, wenn sie pullen, ohne das der Tank überhaupt mal am Mob ist und dann rumjammern, dass sie sterben oder Leben verlieren. 
Auch Ele/Enhancer-Shamys sind äusserst beliebt, trotz Bitte und Aufforderung Totem der Reinigung zu stellen, es nicht tun und einfach die Bitte ignorieren, besonders in HdR und GvS. Wieso auch, man könnte ja das Leben erleichtern! Wenn man sie dann darauf aufmerksam macht, dass sie das doch bitte das nächste mal machen sollen heisst es entweder: "Willst du dir noch die Pipi aus den Augen wischen" oder auch sehr schön " Heul nicht rum und mach deinen Job", diese beiden Sätze haben allerdings zwei Nebenwirkungen, sie sterben und ich geniesse es oder ich verlasse die Gruppe, überlasse sie sich selbst und schone meine Nerven, denn eines sollte mal festgehalten werden, man spielt ein Spiel, um zu entspannen oder einfach abzuschalten und nicht, um den ständigen Alltag mit Stress auch noch im Spiel zu haben, weil manche sich nicht zusammenreißen können. 
Bedauerlicherweise, kann man sie nicht ignorieren, wie auch mit dem LFG Tool, wird man zugewiesen.

Als Tank (Pala) ist es ähnlich wie als Heiler, daher: Wer Aggro hat, behält sie auch, es kostet weniger den DDler zu rezzen.

Als DDler, wenn es mir möglich ist, siehe Heiler (Ele/Enhancer, Eule oder Katze, Retri, Magier) 

Kurzum, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, sollte man sich gegenseitig entlasten und nicht noch zusätzlich Last auf Tank und Heiler abwälzen, weil man entweder zu faul, zu doof oder zu ignorant ist das ganze Repartoire seiner Fähigkeiten zu nutzen.


----------



## Nebola (7. Februar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, bis auf den letztens Punkt nervt mich alles, da ich Heiler, DD und Tank spiele und ich alles kenne.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. Februar 2010)

omg ich war HC RND mit meinem DK seit 10min lvl 80 crap eq, hab nen tier dudu weggefistet im dmg^^


----------



## Khayman (7. Februar 2010)

Doimli schrieb:


> omg ich war HC RND mit meinem DK seit 10min lvl 80 crap eq, hab nen tier dudu weggefistet im dmg^^


Gutes Beispiel, solche Leute nerven mich am meisten, Dämätsch>>>Support...


----------



## Leenia (7. Februar 2010)

- dass es bei mir random nicht wirklich random ist. HdS, Gun´Drak, HdB, random, HdS, Gun´Drak, HdB, random, HdS, Gun´Drak, HdB, random ud das seit 3.3.
- dass manche meinen, sie wären derWOWobergott himself. letztens war ich in einer Ini (Gun´Drak) und einer der anderen DDs sagte noch vor dem ersten Mob "sorry, das ich wenig Damage mache, ist mein erster Char und ich bin grad erst 80." Noch bevor ich "Macht nichts" zu Ende getippt hab: "Heiler" hat die Gruppe verlassen. "Tank" hat die Gruppe verlassen. sowas kotzt mich an.


----------



## Saliona (7. Februar 2010)

Mir fehlt die Antwort das sobald einer nicht ganz den Vorstellungen entspricht rausgeworfen wird !!!!! Es ist das letzte


----------



## Ukmâsmú (8. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß natürlcih das alles zutrifft und des jedem passiert, was ich aber allg. wissen wollte was da schlimmste, also absolut nervigste ist wenn ihr rnd hero seid.

für mich ist das allgemein wenn ich tanke und wirklich alle dds hinter mir sind.

das argument mit "die tanks machen nur AE zieht net.... die dds können ja auch ae machen hält sie ja keiner von ab. Mit meinem dk hab ich immer heros getankt, aber da ich so oft erster als tank im dmg war, also praktisch in jeder ini, hab ich dann mal meine raidskillung angemacht und mein tolles dps zeug angezogen und mcih mal als dd angemeldet, auch wenns länger dauerte, um zu sehn ob es wirklcih so schwer ist gegen einen tank anzukommen. ich hatte glück, es kam ein dk tank mit sehr ähnlcihem tank gear wie meinem und er hat auch mit ähnlcih viel dmg getankt wie ich. es geht also los, ich als dd ein pala als heiler und ein schurke und ein meeleschammi waren au noch dabei. nach den ersten 4 trashpacks sieht man schon einen riesigen abstand im dmg. ich mit so 6,2k dps vorne dann der tank mit 3,2k und dann der schurke mit 3 und der schammi mit 2,1... mcih wunderts net der schammi hat in der offhand ein dolch oO, das von dem nix kommt trotz 4/5 t9 teilen war mir klar. der schurke war acuh gut equippt machte aber trotzdem kein dmg. nach der ini hatte ich 39% des gesamtschadens gemacht dann bekomme ich ein whisper von dem tank der nur meinte: wenigstens mal mit nem dd in der ini der mehr dmg als der tank macht! 

und acuh aus der umfrage sieht es bis jetzt so aus als wäre das kein einzelfall.
ich frag mcih nur: WARUM??? es ist saueinfach auch in heros guten dmg zu fahren aber sauviele mit t9 und besser machen in heros zum teil weniger dmg als ich damals mit lvl70 und t6...
liegt es einfach nur am "kein bock" oder sind echt 90% der dds einfach nur schlecht und wissen net was sie tun?
ich find die Leistung, die die dds in rnd bringen eigentlcih erschreckend, wie kann einem des da noch spaß machen wenn man so lustlos seine marken abfarmt und sich netmal reinhängt. Mir würde so das spiel keinen spaß machen, vorallem net wenn ich als DÄMÄTSCHDEALER von nem tank in die tasche gesteckt werden würde.


----------



## Kryta (8. Februar 2010)

Das jeder tank meint er müsse nur Ausdauer sockeln... 
is ausweichen und blocken in letzter zeit egal geworden?

Und was mich nervt is das jeder Bedarf macht auch wenns zweit oder dritt eq ist...
und das auf teile wie die Gef.Kugel und das Inschriftler buch jeder bedarf macht...auch wenn se die dinger nicht brauchen -.-

Ach und was mich noch nervt das jede decks ini immer auf den Schnellsten weg gemacht werden muss...
das alte königreicht z.b mit nur 2 bosskämpfen -.- als neuling bist lang dran bis du die marken für teile zusammen hast!


----------



## sirspoof (8. Februar 2010)

ingame_wow schrieb:


> Mein Paly tank ist viele male platz eins im dmg....




WAYNE...


----------



## Topfkopf (8. Februar 2010)

Also ich find Randoms auf 80 einfach scheiße. Ich lvl ,mir jetzt ganz gemütlich alle twinks hoch, und sobald einer davon die 80 grenze überschreitet hör ich auf und mach nen neuen... Im lowbereich is random voll super, kein langes rumgelaber, 95% der leute sind twinks und kennen die ganzen kleinen Inis schon, dank nerfs läuft echt jede low ini total entspannt. Bis jetzt ist mir nur einmal ein vollidiot unter gekommen, der war der meinung nachdem ich oom war (palaheal) 20 feinde pullen zu müssen, is natürlich verreckt und verabschiedete sich mit den Worten: "Du scheiß heal bist echt der letzte Wichser du noob!" (rechtschreibfehler wurden automatisch korrigiert). 

BTT: am meisten nervt mich in Randoms:

Als DD: wenn der Tank die aggro nich halten kann und ich plötzlich im dreck liege weil der heal nich schnell genug umschwenken könnte (juhu onehit freut sich der mob)
Als Heal: Wenn ich OOM bin und der Tank rennt munter los und pullt 2-3 gruppen
Als Tank: Na was wohl, wenn die DD´s das antanken nicht abwarten und sofort fulldmg fahren.

Aber am meisten geht mir folgendes auf den Sack: Wenn einer scheiße baut und dann die schuld auf andere schiebt die ihren Job eigentlich super gemacht haben.


----------



## sirspoof (8. Februar 2010)

Leenia schrieb:


> - dass es bei mir random nicht wirklich random ist. HdS, Gun´Drak, HdB, random, HdS, Gun´Drak, HdB, random, HdS, Gun´Drak, HdB, random ud das seit 3.3.
> - dass manche meinen, sie wären derWOWobergott himself. letztens war ich in einer Ini (Gun´Drak) und einer der anderen DDs sagte noch vor dem ersten Mob "sorry, das ich wenig Damage mache, ist mein erster Char und ich bin grad erst 80." Noch bevor ich "Macht nichts" zu Ende getippt hab: "Heiler" hat die Gruppe verlassen. "Tank" hat die Gruppe verlassen. sowas kotzt mich an.




/sign


----------



## Chillers (8. Februar 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> k" oder sind echt 90% der dds einfach nur schlecht und wissen net was sie tun?
> ich find die Leistung, die die dds in rnd bringen eigentlcih erschreckend, wie kann einem des da noch spaß machen wenn man so lustlos seine marken abfarmt und sich netmal reinhängt. Mir würde so das spiel keinen spaß machen, vorallem net wenn ich als DÄMÄTSCHDEALER von nem tank in die tasche gesteckt werden würde.



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass du als tank immer heilungsbevorzugt bist?

Also so wie einige schreien *hat DD aggro, darf er sie behalten!* *lauf´doch*,*kein rezz* schaue ich, dass ich als DD auf dem 2. Platz lande.
Ist der Trupp allerdings gut, wage ich mich weiter vor.

Und voilá - man schafft es dennoch in Fall 1. Und das ist doch die Hauptsache.


----------



## Narul (8. Februar 2010)

bin zwar tank aber hab mal einschlafen gewählt weil selbst als kreiger hat man eh kaum noch was zu tun ausser ranstürmen donnerknall und stampfen das wars eigentlich schon fast entweder soviel damage mit das se dann tot sind oder so wenig das ich kaum mehr aggro aufbauen muss.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Februar 2010)

langsame tanks


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (8. Februar 2010)

Mich nervts am meisten wenn irgendwelche DDs meinen Sie müssten Übertank spielen und einfach mal die nächste Mobgruppe pullen.

Gut, ich renn dann einfach zur Gruppe danach und pull die vor allem wenn der Heiler aus meiner Gilde ist weil wenn die DDs mit Absicht pullen (Aus versehen beim Totems stellen o.ä. passiert das schonmal) dann dürfen sie den Müll auch tanken und gucken wie sie überleben.


----------



## Enweldor (8. Februar 2010)

Karkesh schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp:
> Disziplin ist ein Fremdwort, Fairness ebenfalls. Gibt nur selten Gruppen, wo wirklich alle nett sind.



Dem schließe ich mich an. Die soziale Komponente fehlt als Antwortmöglichkeit. 

Böse Zungen könnten jetzt behaupten, dass es fehlt, weil der TE genau in dieses Raster fällt.


----------



## Xondor (8. Februar 2010)

Was mich am meisten nervt ist nicht in der Liste: Ein Kombination aus: Leute leaven ohne Kommentar / Leute stressen sinnlos / Leute reden kein Wort } inis machen keinen Spaß

Aber ich hab mal angekreuzt, dass ich als Heiler einpenne.


----------



## Zhiala (8. Februar 2010)

Was mich nervt sind: 
Leute die es so eilig haben dmg zu machen das der Tank gar nicht erst ne Chance hat aggro aufzubauen
Leute die nur ogogogogo schreien und schonmal pullen während andere noch buffen/saufen/essen weil sie in spätestens 20 Minuten oder so off müssen
Leute die leaven ohne was zu sagen 
Leute die auf ALLES need haben, auch wenn sie mit icc-equip rumrennen
Meine besonderen Schatzis sind dann die die mich kicken weil ich noch Handschuhe und Schmuck blau hab noch bevor der erste Mob angegriffen wird und mich dann auch noch als Kacknoob und so beleidigen...warum geh ich wohl hero? Jaa richtig, um Ausrüstung zu sammeln und wenn mein Pech wiedermal zuschlägt die Marken zu haben wenn ich schon nix gewinne

Aber Allgemein kann ich nur sagen das ich mich über die neue Gruppensuche freue weil so auch endlich frische 80er wie ich ne Chance bekommen in der World of Itemlevel


----------



## Chillers (8. Februar 2010)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Mich nervts am meisten wenn irgendwelche DDs meinen Sie müssten Übertank spielen und einfach mal die nächste Mobgruppe pullen.
> 
> Gut, ich renn dann einfach zur Gruppe danach und pull die vor allem wenn der Heiler aus meiner Gilde ist weil wenn die DDs mit Absicht pullen (Aus versehen beim Totems stellen o.ä. passiert das schonmal) dann dürfen sie den Müll auch tanken und gucken wie sie überleben.



Ja, und als Graf Grosskotz sich dann beschweren, dass DD´s zu wenig Schaden machen. Typ *tank + personal bodyguard, Rest egal*. Ich liebe es!

Ich wäre hier mal für Gewerkschaftsgründung aller geprügelten DD´s. Wie sie´s machen, ist es falsch.
Falsches Forum, aber was soll´s. Merkt eh´keine/r.

Wobei ich keine DD´s meine, die denken, sie müssten mal dem tank/healer kurz Feuer unter dem Hintern machen.
Solche Leute sind wirklich extrem schwer zu ertragen. *AGOGO*.

Aber dieses
*wer aggro hat, kann sie behalten* ->tank
*wer für mich schwer zu heilen ist, darf laufen* ->healer

ist langsam abgenutzt. Fehler dürfen passieren.

Es fehlt übrigens noch die Gruppe:*wenn die alle so blöd sind, mache ich eben weniger damage* ->DD´s.
Aber die haben im mom nicht die lobby, obwohl viele DD´s aus Frust so spielen.

Ein wenig texten ist für die meisten einfach zuviel. Und so trifft Egochar1 auf Egochar2 und folgende Egos+,
jeder macht seinen turn und alle anderen sind so...EGO - keiner denkt an mich, nur ich!

Man knockt sich so gegenseitig aus. Word of Knocking eben.
Boxsport auf niedriger Ebene.


----------



## Daryst (8. Februar 2010)

Am besten sucht man Rnd mit 1 oder mehr Leuten die man kennt und zack macht das Spaß, schön mit TS.
Suchen meist zu dritt: Tank, heal, dd und die andern beiden DD´s sind mir dann egal, hab ja einen der dmg macht für 2.
Was mich am allermeisten stört sind Leute die sowas wie Support erstmal nachschlagen müssen.
Beispiel: Grube von Saron...nach Ick die beiden Grp wo 2 bei sind mit FlammenAE(ähnlich dem Höllenfeuer des WL).
1. Mage ist da (b11,arkaner strom und gegenzauber) tut nix.
2. Schurke(kick,blind,fiesen trick,erdrosseln,nierenhieb)tut nix.
3. DK,unser Kolege(hat CD weil er es beim andern gemacht hat)
4. Tank hat genug Probs, weil die andern beiden alles außer den Schädel angreifen. Die dd´s bekommen mehr heal als der Tank schon!
5. Ich als armer Healer muss bis zum drecks mob rennen, als B11 Priest, Arkaner Strom machen und mich heilen wegen AE.

Am aller meisten nervt mich somit die unfähigkeit der anderen sich mit ihrer Klasse zu beschäftigen.
Manche sagen dann, ja bei 5 80igern kann man das net so gut alles. Wenn ich sag das ich selbst 4 hab genauso wiedr Tank, kommt immer suchti.
Öhm ich spiel wenn ich viel Zeit hab 5 Stunden am Tag, davon bin ich noch fast 60-90 min afk oder Desktop,bleiben noch 3-4 Stunden.
Naja, wenn man das viel nennt, wenn man schon am We kaum spielt, aber darum gehts ja net xD

Und zum Thema: Tanks sind erster...hab ich Tanks gesehen mit Icc EQ die zum Teil dmg eq an hatten...Krieger/ Druiden(also auch vom set und dmg sockel/ vz) und der hatte als Tank 4k dps.
So schwer ist das also net, erster zu werden.

MfG


----------



## Bummrar (8. Februar 2010)

dass diese verkackten dds zu dumm sind ihre beschreibung zu lesen wo NICHTS vonn pullen oder tanken steht. schnauze voll von so n leuten die mir dann n 15 min debuff einbringen weil ich genervt die gruppe verlasse


----------



## Cassiopheia (8. Februar 2010)

Leute die die Ini nicht kennen und trotzden nicht fragen (zumindest bei den Bossen). Neulich erlebt und im Nachhinein angemault worden warum ich nicht schon vorm ersten Try erklärt hätte oO (müsste ne Auchindoun Ini beim Leveln gewesen sein)
Tanks die nen Boss pullen wenn der Heiler kaum / kein Mana mehr hat, weil er vllt nicht das beste Equip hat und dann über nen Wipe meckern
DDs / Tanks die vergessen haben, dass man nicht Heal gespecct sein muss um decursen zu können
DDs / Tanks die vergessen, dass ihre Klasse auch kicken kann
Leute die mehr oder weniger einfach auf follow irgendwo gehn und sich quasi "durchleechen"
Dass verdammt viele DDs schon ab 1-2 Mobs bomben oO (Grad mit meinem Twink die Vermutung aufgestellt, dass Hexer bis Level 70 nur Feuerregen bzw Mages Blizzard lernen -.-) und dadurch jede 2. "Gruppe" trinken müssen
Dass der Totenkopf (falls überhaupt markiert wurde) frühestens als vorletztes umkippt
Das Tanks nicht markieren, aber trotzdem nur ein Target tanken
Leute, die auf nett formulierte Hinweise von Fehlern überhaupt nicht oder total zickig reagieren. (Schon böse einen Palatank drauf hinzuweisen dass er sein Aggroding bitte anmachen soll...)
Alle die pullen obwohl sie kein Tank sind bzw Leute die total weit vorm Tank rumrennen.. kann man machen wenn man mit seinen eigenen Leuten geht.
Leute die sich mit ner falschen Rolle anmelden um schneller was zu finden. (Komischerweise hab ich es bisher fast nur erlebt, dass ich dann 2 Heiler oder 2 Tanks in der Gruppe hatte, natürlich OHNE Dualspecc / 2nd Equip)
Leute die nach einem (am Besten noch durch sie verschuldeten) Wipe die Gruppe leaven.
Leute die meinen T9 sei Minimum Ausrüstung für Heros und zB sagen nen Tank mit 20k der Critimmun sei, hat nichts in ner Hero zu suchen
Leute die auf Items needen die nicht zu der Rolle gehören, als die sie angemeldet haben (außer es will keiner der entsprechenden Personen natürlich bzw nach kurzer Rücksprache im Chat)
Leute die meinen sie seien die obercoolsten und hätten Arthas schon vor 2 Jahren gelegt und gradmal die Hälfte vom Tankdmg schaffen
Leute die unter 1,5k-2k dps in den "alten" Heros fahren (lol 800 dps Dk in ner Hero).. sry aber da erstmal nonhero Equip farmen..
Leute die wortlos eine Ini leaven direkt nach Beitritt, dann soll man nicht rnd anmelden.. sondern mit ner 5er Grp die man kennt seine Frostmarken holen, dann kann man ja absprechen welche Inis man spielt.
Tanks die nichtmal wissen, dass man sich nicht von jedem Mob in den Rücken hauen lassen sollte T_T
Leute die nach nem Wipe liegenblieben (natürlich ohne vorher Bescheid zu sagen, dass sie mal eben afk o.Ä. müssen) und einfach mal dreist auf nen Rezz warten obwohl 4/5 der Gruppe auch laufen konnten.
Sachen die mir grad spontan einfallen :s


----------



## Nimroth22 (8. Februar 2010)

Am allermeisten nerven mich diese Egoisten die die Gruppe verlassen wenn sie das Item haben welches sie wollen .
Und wenns mal nen Wipe gibt ohne Kommentar die Gruppe verlassen .

Kann ich nicht ab da dreh ich am Rad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (8. Februar 2010)

Du hast den wichtigsten Punkt vergessen:
ImbaDDler die vor lauter Movement und Skill nicht ind er Lage sind was anderes zu machen als blind auf irgendeinen Mob zu dreschen, bevorzugt jeder einen anderen AUSSER genau den den du direkt antankst.
Und am meisten nerven mich DDler die vor dem Tank laufen Aggro ziehen und dann mich als Tank beleidigen und flamen wie ich nicht zu tanken hätte und dann die Gruppe leaven...
und was nervt noch..hmmmm...ja stimmt: DDs die dauernd nur gogo sagen...ich mach dann als Tank einfach /liegen


----------



## phaatom (8. Februar 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Rat mal warum.
> 
> Weil du die ganze Zeit, AOE machst.
> Trash damage intressiert nicht die bohne ,guck dir mal dein P.... äh Damagemeter bei nur einen Boss an.
> Biste letzter.




naja nicht unbedingt muss deinem vor poster recht geben da ich selbst nenn tank pala zocken und mit dem meistens erster im dmg bin und sogar am boss


----------



## Kezpa (8. Februar 2010)

hehe das geilste is leider net aufgelistet

gestern im occulus meinte doch tatsächlich der tank zu mir ,als ich mal so aus fun nen etwas größeren mob gepullt hab den ich dann direkt gebußt hab und locker alleine hätte tanken können, ich soll pullen und verrecken^^ und er spotte grundsätzlich gar nix.....ich mein lol ich pull ja net aus fun ne große gruppe oder so aber er direkt ääääh ich spotte nix...mit so ner scheiß einstellung in ne gruppe na toll....der hat dann am ende auch echt nix gespottet und das schöne resultat ein peinlicher wipe im occu na toll x D


----------



## Rainaar (8. Februar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Leute die sich aufregen, weil man nicht wartet *(Als Tank kannst auch die nächsten 3 Gruppen alleine ohne Heal machen, soll er halt nachkommen, auf DD kann man sowieso verzichten)*
> 
> 
> 
> Leute die Arrogant sind



Du hast echt den Schuss nicht gehört. 

Würde ich jetzt noch schreiben was ich denke, bekäme ich wahrscheinlich einen Permabann fürs ganze Inet.


----------



## daymaid (8. Februar 2010)

mir fehlt da was ganz wichtiges und was oft zutrifft.

+Tanks die eigentlich DD's sind und nur tanken da sie instant invite bekommen aber 0 ahnung davon haben.

Dieser Punkt würde alle Punkte übertreffen meiner meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treni (8. Februar 2010)

*DD´s denen es nicht schnell genug geht und vorstürmen wie blöde, wenn man als tank dann die aggro ihnen lässt dann auch nich rumheulen!*


bei sowas am besten grp leaven da man als tank sowieso instant geht


----------



## Ganur (8. Februar 2010)

war vor ein paar tageb mit meiner lvl 46 diszi priesterin in ZF hatten nen pala tank der die aggro nicht wirklich halten konnt und nen hexer der dmg gerade mal im 2 stelligen berich zusammengebracht hat.
und das is mühsam !!!!!!


----------



## Gerdigerd (8. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn hier los?
"Leute ihre Klassen nicht voll ausreizen " etc...seit wann muss man seine klasse perfekt beherrschen und alle register ziehen in einer popligen Instanz?wenn ein jäger in der gruppe ist der nur salve und autoshot kennt und damit 3k dps fährt ists mir doch egal.gibt genug leute,die mit 6 7 twinks jeden tag daily marken farmen,brauchen doch nicht den über-klassen-skill.

Was mir eher auf den Geist geht ist das equip checking in instanzen.Man braucht weder epics noch 2k dps um eine instanz zu machen(die etwas schwierigeren haben sowieso ein equip check von blizzard),zu wotlk anfängen sind die gruppen mit durchschnittlich 1300 dps durch die inis,und es hat auch spaß gemacht und funktioniert.

aber nein,dann kommen irgendwelche würstchen,die voll episch sind seit es 232er items hinterhergeworfen gibt,und spielen instanz sheriff.

was mich auch nervt sind pubertierende progress raider,die permanent einen 40 slot raid voll mit egos dabei haben.so " h3h3 j0,alter ich hab 264er equip,ich heil die ini als vergelter npnp ",oder andere dds,die meinen sie können tanken weil sie ein bissel icc 25 equip anhaben ( im rambo style 3 gruppen pullen und dann krits kassieren).

im level bereich von 25-60 regen mich dds auf,die den tank nicht pullen lassen oer zumindeswt den erstschlag ausführen lassen.man hat ja einen 80er main,warum sollte man sich an "spielregeln "halten...ich meine es klappt zwar halbwegs.dass man damit aber den heiler nervt,der alle 3 gruppen oom ist und den tank stresst,der ohne wut den mobs hinterher rennt und spott auf cd hat,weil irgend ein 0815 dd die finger nicht ruhig halten kann.
bestes bsp:irgendwo im kloster,direkt am eingang :heiler sagt : muss mana reggen nachem buffen,*knall*,jäger schießt die erste mob gruppe an,der magier macht gleich mit.heiler sitzt noch um die ecke und ist am trinken.nach 15 sek jäger pet tot.hab mich dann entschieden,als erzieherische maßnahme einfach mal nix zu machen und zu schauen was passiert.
----jäger tot,mage tot----
reaktion der toten dds:WTF LEARN TO PLAY YOUR CLASS.

naja,kann es ja verstehen dass der kleine eine praktische situation gebraucht hat,die morgens in der fünften klasse gelernten englisch vokabeln anzuwenden,aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toamar (8. Februar 2010)

Yakashi schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die antwort
> 
> "Das alle need auf etwas machen was sie nicht tragen können"
> 
> Hab ich so gut wie in jeder Random Gruppe...



Mann kann nicht "Bedarf" würfeln, wenn man die sachen nicht Tragen kann!


----------



## Aratorus (8. Februar 2010)

Nix...

hab als DD nie Probs über den Tank zu kommen. Hab zwar öfters mal agro bei Trash... aber das ist normal kein Problem .. hab genug Live mit meinen beiden Hauptchars



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harrrry (8. Februar 2010)

Da fehlt noch eine Option...
Leute einer Gilde (wie z.B. "Boom Boom Cow" vom Mannoroth-Server) die mit 3 oder mehr als Gruppe in Ini's wie z.B. Seelenschmiede, DD's vorm letzten Boss aus der Gruppe 'herauswählen' damit man ja nich auf das begehrte Trinket würfeln kann falls es droppen sollte.


----------



## Rolandos (8. Februar 2010)

Wieder ein Umfrage die man vergessen kann. Nichts davon ist nerviger, als wenn da so ein paar bekloppte Typen, aus welchem Grund auch immer, die Gruppe verlassen.


----------



## Piposus (8. Februar 2010)

Mich nervt an Randomgruppen, dass es keiner schafft, mich im Damage zu toppen. Naja zu 99% zumindest nicht.


----------



## Thewizard76 (8. Februar 2010)

Mir fehlt die Antwort, dass die DD´s nicht mehr wissen was Omen ist und wie man das Ziel des Ziels benutzt.
Ich habe einen 80er Pala Tank und einen 80er Krieger Tank.
Beide Raiden PDK 10er und es klappt immer wunderbar.
Auch Ulduar hat der Pala schon 8 Bosse gelegt nur geht es Random nicht immer weiter.
Mein Problem mit dem Krieger ist, dass die meisten meine Markierungen nicht beachten und ich deswegen immer wieder ein Mob verliere und den wiederholen muss (das nervt).
Als DD (Jäger) habe ich kein Problem meine Fähigkeiten zu benutzen um den Tank hochzuschiessen.
Dazu hat man die Fähigkeiten oder einen Mob der zum Heiler läuft in die Eisfalle zu setzen.
Nur wer macht das heute noch?
Als Heil Bäumchen habe ich zur Zeit nur in den großen Ini´s also Halle der Reflektion probleme weil ich ihn kaum noch spiele und deswegen noch nicht mal das Markenequip habe.
Ansonsten Langeweile Pur.


----------



## Chelrid (8. Februar 2010)

Also ich kenne eigentlich alle Punkte von den angegeben Antwortmöglichkeiten, da ich alle 3 Aufgaben immer wieder mal übernehme.

Wenn ich mit Tank Heros gehe, passiert es immer wieder mal, das der Healer nicht hinterher kommt, wenn ich als Schami Heiler Heros gehe, is mir total langweilig (Erdschild, Springflut, zurücklehnen), Als DDLer hab ich die Wahl ob ich mit meinem WL (Main Char) oder Hunter (war mal Lederfarmchar) mitgehe. Hexe hat dann in der Regel so Platz 1 oder 2 im recount, mit dem Hunter, aufgrund seines EQ, bin ich immer Platz 3 oder 4, wenn ich die ganze Ini mit Aspekt der Viper rumrenne (weil ich vergesse den Aspekt zuwechseln) dann steh ich auch schon mal unterm Tank.

Aber komicherweise sagt da nie jemand was, egal mit welchem Char ich nun unterwegs bin.


----------



## Gliothiel (8. Februar 2010)

Keine der oben genannten Möglichkeiten. Mich nervt am meisten:

Es wird nichts mehr geredet, nicht mel Zeit zum "Hi" sagen und buffen, wenn ich einen Seelenbrunnen stellen will oder den Seelenstein vergeben mag (mit meiner Hex) oder einen Strudeltisch (mit meiner Mage) bleib ich am Eingang der Ini über -  der Tank rennt wie vom Teufel gejagt durch die Ini, der Versuch nur schnell - schnell die Marken abzugreifen und wieder weg. Kürzester Weg und blos keinen unnötigen Boss machen - direktr vom Eingang zum Endboss, mit den ganzen Mobs hinterher.

Und AOE kannst gar nimmer machen, weil Blizzard oder Feuerregen immer leere Stellen treffen, weil der Tank schon 100 m weiter gelaufen ist.


DAS nervt am meisten!


----------



## Sapper13 (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab keine Probleme in Random Instanzen - ich bin Tank

Wer außer mir pullt darf selbst tanken und ich pulle die nächste Gruppe und lass ihn verrecken. 
Wer durch rumgespringe stirbt wird gekickt
Wer kein DMG macht und wir kommen dennoch durch darf blieben (wie soll die arme Sau denn sonst an items kommen?)
Wer nicht richtig heilt und lieber Schaden macht (gerade bei so klassen wie dem Paladin der ja keine richtigen Hots hat) wird dann gekickt, wenn die Gruppe > 1 Wipe ertragen musste und er sich meine Ansage die dann meistens so kommt: Bitte kein Schaden machen sondern lieber heilen! nicht zu herzen nimmt.

Ich rege mich darüber nicht auf. Ich sehe das vollkommen leidenschaftslos. Ich brauche nur noch wenige Marken für das 200 Marken Mount und hab sonst alles. Warum soll ich mich aufregen. Kommt es dazu das die Leute den o. g. Spieler nicht kicken wollen, gehe ich einfach aus der Gruppe und lach mich darüber tot, das die Leute jetzt 15 Minuten und ich für die nächste gruppe nur 15 Sekunden warten muss.

Man muss sich nicht von jedem Spacken auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen. Wenn die Allgemeinheit der Meiung ist man müßte jeden der eigentlich gar keine Lust hat sich MÜhe zu geben mitziehen, dann ist das den ihr Bier und nicht meins. Ich meine seht doch mal nach Berlin. Da haben wir die Autonomen in Kreuzberg und Friedrichshain. Sie sagen scheiß Deutschland scheiß Bonzenstaat kassieren aber hinten herum Sozialhilfe und Harz IV <-- wer zahlt das? WIR!

Deswegen darf ich mir als tank auch herausnehmen wem ich helfe und wem nicht. Ich bin der letzte der einem schlechtequipten den Arsch aufreist nur weil er nicht 12 K DPS fährt, aber wenn der dann noch meint nen Lauten machen zu müssen, weil er gerade gestorben ist mit seinen 8k weniger Life als für die ini Notwendig, muss man einfach ein wieder statuieren. Fertig ist!

Gruß

Sapper


----------



## Piposus (8. Februar 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Und AOE kannst gar nimmer machen, weil Blizzard oder Feuerregen immer leere Stellen treffen, weil der Tank schon 100 m weiter gelaufen ist.
> 
> 
> DAS nervt am meisten!



Hier könnte man wiederum anmerken, dass andere (hybride) Klassen für diese "mobile" Art der Aoe wesentlich im Vorteil sind. Naja Schurken sowieso. Der Mage kann halt nur den Laufweg einschätzen und gegebenenfalls sein Mana im Nichts verschwenden.


----------



## Icejumper (8. Februar 2010)

*Du hast die falschen fragen gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denn, was ist das schlimmste?

Ein Tank, bei dem "Mana" ein fremdwort ist...
Leute die am "start" schon sagen was sie am loot haben müssen...
Leute die nicht mal ein "Hallo" zu beginn rausbringen...
Leute die mitten im Bosskampf wech sind...
Leute die keine Zeit mitbringen...
Leute die den Begriff "Gruppe" nicht verstanden haben...
Das schlimmste ist aber dieses "durchhetzen" durch die ini,
nach dem Motto: "Hilfe... Mami"



*


----------



## uguluk (8. Februar 2010)

Das Tanks nicht mehr markieren und sich dann beschweren, das der DD nicht das richtige Ziel angreift. Ist nämlich schwer den richtigen rauszufinden, wenn da 4 Mobs auf einem Haufen beim Tank rumstehen.

Ansonsten die arroganten Typen, die jeden runter machen wollen.

Und die Abstauber. War neulich mit einem Char Burg, da hat sich ein DK beschwert, warum er auf schwere Rüssi keinen Bedarf machen kann und dann die Gruppe verlassen.


----------



## Meeragus (8. Februar 2010)

schau dir einfach die ganzen anderen Umfragen an die die letzten Tage über die rdm Suche erstellt wurden und du weisst bescheid **gähhhhhn*....was haben zur Zeit nur alle mit der Rdm Suche das so viele ne Meinungsumfrage dazu erstellen müssen anstatt einfach bei den ganzen anderen mit zu machen...


----------



## Legends (8. Februar 2010)

Mich nerven diese "ogogoo ! Muss bald weg/ins bett" - Schreier ... 

DDs die Gruppen absichtlich pullen, weil sie es eilig haben ... lass ich als Tank regelmäßig sterben.

Sonst nervt mich eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Sapper13 (8. Februar 2010)

uguluk schrieb:


> Das Tanks nicht mehr markieren und sich dann beschweren, das der DD nicht das richtige Ziel angreift. Ist nämlich schwer den richtigen rauszufinden, wenn da 4 Mobs auf einem Haufen beim Tank rumstehen.
> 
> Ansonsten die arroganten Typen, die jeden runter machen wollen.
> 
> Und die Abstauber. War neulich mit einem Char Burg, da hat sich ein DK beschwert, warum er auf schwere Rüssi keinen Bedarf machen kann und dann die Gruppe verlassen.



Da muss ich dir jetzt leider widersprechen. Es ist überhaupt garnicht schwer selbst wenn der Tank 2,5 Milliaren Mobs Tanken würde, den einen der für dich interessant ist, ins Ziel zu nehmen. 

Die Funktionalität welche Dir Blizzard an die Hand gibt heißt. Ziels des Ziels sehr einfach und für jeden nutbar.

Da kann man mal wieder sehen, wie gerne wir Tanks unseren Mitspielern helfen das WoW noch ein bischen leichter und verständlicher für sie wird. Morgen Möppelken lernste dann.

How to use Aggroreduce-Fähigkeiten Part 1 - le person due heil in lese Robes (kurz Priester) > buntes Verblassen für den Heilpriester


----------



## Danton (8. Februar 2010)

Welcher Heiler kennt es nicht alle haben Aggro und am Schluss ist der Heiler schuld (Worum bekomme ich keine Heilung)

Zu denn Tanks will ich erst gar nichts sagen


----------



## Totemkrieger (8. Februar 2010)

Yakashi schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die antwort
> 
> "Das alle need auf etwas machen was sie nicht tragen können"
> 
> Hab ich so gut wie in jeder Random Gruppe...



gerade mit Twinks im 20-60er Bereich echt grauenhaft....Mage> Lederhose mit Stärke etc.Mein Druide hätte sich gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todeshieb (8. Februar 2010)

Mich als Tank nerven vor allem folgende Spieler:

"GOGOGOGOGOGOGO"

Wenn dat jemand postet gibts ne 2 Minuten Tankpause von mir. 

Oder DD Puller - die dürfen dann die Aggro behalten und sterben. 

Sonst nervt mich eigentlich nix.


----------



## Todeshieb (8. Februar 2010)

uguluk schrieb:


> Das Tanks nicht mehr markieren und sich dann beschweren, das der DD nicht das richtige Ziel angreift. Ist nämlich schwer den richtigen rauszufinden, wenn da 4 Mobs auf einem Haufen beim Tank rumstehen.



LoL?! Schon mal was von der Taste F gehört - omg. Tankziel kannst Dir übrigens auch größer anzeigen lassen - im Interface einstellbar.


----------



## Kitai (8. Februar 2010)

Legends schrieb:


> Mich nerven diese "ogogoo ! Muss bald weg/ins bett" - Schreier ...
> 
> DDs die Gruppen absichtlich pullen, weil sie es eilig haben ... lass ich als Tank regelmäßig sterben.



jo sign gibt nix schlimmeres als ne gruppe ohne zeit, ich mein die instanzen sind schon super kurz im vergleich zu brd oder strath.
was soll der käse? ich meld mich nich an wenn ich in 5min was anderes vorhab....

aber am schlimmsten sind die heiler ich mein ja kommt nich mehr so oft vor das man auf sie warten muss, und durch diese wirklich verrückte manareg verfällt man schonmal in eine rouine die wieder einem anderen heiler zum verhängniss werden kann...

aber an dieser stelle nochmal erhöt die bedrohung von donnerknall und klebt die einhandwaffen auf den rücken damit bei gnomkrieger die klinge nich zu 2/3 im boden hängt


----------



## moddok (8. Februar 2010)

ich als tank habe immer nur angst zu sterben ^^
aggro passt, und so schnell schnappt mir auch niemand ein mob weg!


----------



## Klirk (8. Februar 2010)

Ich versteh ehrlich nicht wie man siche wegen einer 5er ini dermassen nerven lässt.
Na und dann trifft man halt ab und zu auf so komische Vögel aber das macht mir absolut nix aus. Denn normalerweise hat es immer mind ein guter tank ein guter healer oder ein guter dd mit am start. Ist der Tank gut kann der healer chillen egal wie viel zm er hat. Ist der healer gut reicht auch ein tank um die 25k hp. ist einer der DD's nur halb anständig equiped sind die mobs so schnell tod bevor überhaupt jemand sterben kann. Das mit dem Loot ist doch eh absolut wurst. wer will denn noch 200er items... ausser vielleicht einer der gerade 80 geworden ist. und selbst denn farmt er halt noch ein paar heros ab und holt sich 232 oder 245. Das einzige was mich echt nervt sind die leute die need auf die gefrorenen Kugeln machen. seit ich diesen Trend beobachtet habe mache ich das jetzt genau gleich


----------



## Premutos (8. Februar 2010)

Warum kann ich nicht alles ankreuzen?^^
Spiele alle Rollen in Inis und je nach Rolle nervt halt was anderes.
Am schlimmsten find ich aber, wenn ich mit Tank unterwegs bin und Platz 1 im dmg bin mit ca 2,2k dps und die sich dann noch beschweren, dass ich ein Tank und kein DD bin, also soll ich tanken... das tue ich.. kann leider nicht vermeiden, dass dabei auch "Schaden" rumkommt -.-. 
oder Heiler, die nicht schnallen, dass ich bei ihnen tanke damit die Mobs, die an ihm kleben (weil die DDs mal wieder zu blöd sind, sich um die Adds zu kümmern und deshalb sämtliche Spott cds rausgehauen sind) was vom Aoe Tankdmg abkriegen und so zurück zu mir kommen---


----------



## Mindadar (8. Februar 2010)

Schlimmste was mir passiert in rnd grp sind die dd´s die meinen hetzen zu müssen. Ich achte nun halt mal mit auf den heiler


Edit am schlimmsten sind aber die schamanen dd´s die mitihrer attage die feinde in andere feindgruppen schubsen :/


----------



## Totemkrieger (8. Februar 2010)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> LoL?! Schon mal was von der Taste F gehört - omg. Tankziel kannst Dir übrigens auch größer anzeigen lassen - im Interface einstellbar.



@ Todeshieb "schon mal was von anderer Tastenbelegung gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten..ich handhabe es so,das ich nur den Totenkopf vorgebe als Tank,so viel Selbstständigkeit kann ich von nem DD erwarten das er auf`das Ziel geht,auf dem ich die meiste "Aggro" habe.


----------



## DarknessShadow (8. Februar 2010)

also cih meine mehrfachauswahl sollte möglcih sein de in rnd groups ist es meistens so "es dich nervt das der tank toesviel dmg frisst und du ihn kaum hochgeheilt bekommst" oder "Nix bekommt dmg und du schläfst als heiler fast ein" -.-


----------



## Yeyewata (8. Februar 2010)

Mir fehlt da oben die ANtwort.

Am meisten fehlt mir die Freundlichkeit, grüßen oder so wenn ich in Instanzen bin mit randoms. 

Das geht rein, durchrutschen, weg alles ohne Worte.


----------



## Klirk (8. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Schlimmste was mir passiert in rnd grp sind die dd´s die meinen hetzen zu müssen. Ich achte nun halt mal mit auf den heiler
> 
> 
> Edit am schlimmsten sind aber die schamanen dd´s die mitihrer attage die feinde in andere feindgruppen schubsen :/



Das schimpft sich Ele schamane und da gibt es eine Glyphe "Gewitter" und das passiert nicht mehr. Solche leute haben einfach keine Ahnung und sollten lieber wieder CS zocken gehen


----------



## shade69 (8. Februar 2010)

Yakashi schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die antwort
> 
> "Das alle need auf etwas machen was sie nicht tragen können"
> 
> Hab ich so gut wie in jeder Random Gruppe...



/sign. assoziales verhalten is schlimmer denn je!


----------



## Gnomagia (8. Februar 2010)

-N Mage der Aggrozieht und bevor er den Eisblock benutzt neben mir(dem Heiler) alle Mobs per Frostnova zu parken.

-Gogogogogo

-Leute die die Gruppen verlassen weil irgendne kack ini gekommen ist(ocu gibt mittlerweile 8 marken,sonstewieviel gold,edelsteine,die chance auf nen Drachen,nen fast sicheren Erfolg...)

-DD's die auf Heilerzeug/Tankzeug würfeln und andersrum.Man kann Fragen,und Nein heißt Nein!


----------



## Aitaro (8. Februar 2010)

wenn ich als bäumchen nen pala tank dabei hab schlaf ich meistens fast ein.. da reicht nen verjüngen drauf und ich kann schaden mit machen..

doof wirds nur wenn der heiler am ende im pe..s meter auf platz 2 oder 3 ist oO.. und VF hab ichs wirklich geschafft das ich beim endboss auf platz 2 war! xD


----------



## Firedragon0 (8. Februar 2010)

*1. Wenn es kein dd schaft über dem tank im dmg zu sein*

- Schon oft vorgekommen, aber wenn die Gruppe stimmt ist das gar nicht mal so schlimm. Spaß sollte immer noch über Statistiken liegen. Aber jeder fängt mal klein an, auch die Leute die alles 245 haben und dennoch nur 1 k im Nexxus fahren.

*1.1 Wenn es kein dd schafft über dem tank im dmg zu sein und dabei noch die Gruppe flamed*

- Das würde dann schon eher stimmen ;-)

*Ihr Angst habt zu Überleben weil der Heiler Crap ist*

- Bis jetzt nur einmal vorgekommen, weil der Priest gepennt hat. 

*der tank gegen euren Todesdmg keine aggro halten kann*

- Leider schon öfters vorgekommen, da muss man halt als DD ein wenig das Hirn einschalten und den Dmg ein wenig in der Gruppe verteilen. Auch ein Tank fängt mal klein an.

*der dmg der anderen dds so schlecht ist das ihr mehr als 40% gesamtschaden der grp fahrt?*

- Zweimal vorgekommen, 1. mal kann ich mich daran gut erinnern. Der Heiler war ne Eule und der rest der Leute hat nur rumgespackt. Wie wir den Timerun geschafft haben, ist mir bis heute noch schleierhaft.

*es dich nervt das der tank toesviel dmg frisst und du ihn kaum hochgeheilt bekommst*

- Jeder Tank fängt mal klein an, da sollte man schon ein wenig Rücksicht nehmen.

*Jeder frisst dmg und du kommst mit dem heilen kaum nach*

- Habe ich in einer Gruppe noch nie gehabt.

*Nix bekommt dmg und du schläfst als heiler fast ein

- *Wenn ich als Heiler nix zu tun habe, dann mach ich mit dmg so einfach ist das ^^

===========================================================================================================================

Folgende Punkte könnte man in der Liste vielleicht unter umständen in der Liste aufnehmen^^

*Es wird immer auf Ausrüstung Bedarf gemacht wo man selbst bedarf drauf macht, selbst auf Tanksachen wo man selbst Tank ist*

*Es wird bedarf auf die Kugel gemacht mit dem Argument das machen wir immer so, wo alle anderen schön gier gemacht haben*

*Habgier ist Mode*

*Es fällt immer wieder auf das sich gewisse Server so derbe daneben benehmen das die Ignorliste selbst mit Addon nicht mehr ausreicht*

*Leute verlassen aus dem tollsten Gründen die Gruppe und sitzen in Dalaran und suchen ne neue Gruppe*


----------



## Vrost (8. Februar 2010)

Mir fehlt die Option "dass der Imba-Tank so schnell durchrennt, dass ich nicht looten kann" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und persönlich als Heiler stört mich, dass ich teilweise mehr Heilung auf DD´s casten muss als
auf den Tank, weil die Imba-Marken-Movement-kenn-ich-nicht-Ebay-DD-Roxxor in jeder Void-Zone
kleben bleiben, jeden AE-Schaden mitnehmen und Omen/Ktm so ignorieren, dass sie bei Bossen
dem Tank die Aggro klauen und sich wundern, dass man das nicht gegenheilt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (8. Februar 2010)

Was ich nicht leiden kann, findet sich überhaupt nicht in der Liste, dafür Auffassungen, die ich hasse. 
Was ich gar nicht mag: 

- Tanks, die pullen, ohne nach dem Mana des Heilers zu schauen 
- DDs, die nicht schauen, wen sie pullen, und wenn sie eine Gruppe pullen, sich nicht einmal entschuldigen (das Pullen alleine kann durchaus mal passieren) 
- allgemein: Leute, die glauben, sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen. 
- Leute, die nach einem Wipe die Instanz verlassen, weil sie sich für Imba halten, schön, wenn das der Tank war, der nicht aufs Mana des Heilers geachtet hat 
- Leute, die den Heiler anflamen, weil sie gestorben sind 
- Leute, die wortlos eine Gruppe verlassen, warum auch immer
- Leute, die sich über alle anderen stellen. 

Das sind so meine Dinge, die ich in Rnd-Gruppen wirklich gar nicht leiden kann, die aber immer wieder vorkommen.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (8. Februar 2010)

Von den zur Auswahl stehenden Antwortmöglichkeiten nervt mich eigentlich nichts so wirklich.
Es gibt aber andere Dinge, die mich zur Weißglut bringen!

Was mich persönlich richtig stört, wenn Leute in Instanzen meinen Druck machen zu müssen im Sinne von "gogogo! ich hab in 10 minuten raid!" und dann anfangen zu pullen, obwohl es eigentlich die Aufgabe vom Tank ist. Erst letztens wieder eine solche Situation gehabt, wo ich mich als Tank für eine Random-Ini angemeldet habe und in PDC-Hero gelandet bin.

Wir hatten 2 Caster-DD dabei, die noch kein atemberaubendes Equip hatten und somit ihren Manapool schnell verbraucht hatten. Nachdem also der 1. Boss down war und sich die beiden DD zum reggen hingesetzt hatten, wollte ich warten, bis diese wieder volle Mana hatten. Der Plan ging leider nicht so ganz auf, da unser Heiler meinte, er müsste pullen, der er keine Zeit und gleich Raid hat. 

Und da ich - wie schon erwähnt - sowas leiden kann wie Fußpilz, hab ich dem Heiler ein paar passende Worte gesagt. Denn ich bin der Meinung, wenn man wenig Zeit hat, dann sollte man sich auch für sowas nicht anmelden. Es ist sicherlich möglich durch eine Hero-Instanz in kürzester Zeit durch zu maschieren, jedoch weiß man nie, wie gut die Gruppenmitglieder ausgerüstet sind. Deswegen sollte man bei sowas nie vom Optimalfall ausgehen.

Ebenfalls nervig ist dieses ständige gepöbel, wenn ein Mitglied wenig DMG macht. Setzt man bei manchen DD den gemachten Schaden in Relation zum vorhandenen Gearscore, dann sollte eigentlich vielen Leuten bewusst sein, dass bei frisch 80 gelevelten Chars einfach noch nicht mehr DMG drin ist. Es ist noch kein frischer 80er mit full T9 vom Himmel gefallen. Und deswegen hasse ich auch solche Leute, die nur am rumflamen sind "ey du spasti... mach mal mehr dmg". Sowas zerstört einfach nur die Spielatmosphäre.

Alle anderen oben beschriebenen Probleme lassen sich eigentlich problemlos überstehen, sofern man nicht der absolute Egoist ist. Mit dieser Aussage habe ich mir jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht viele Freunde gemacht, aber viele Spieler machen sich selbst mehr Probleme, als eigentlich wirklich existieren. Das ist stellenweise schon echt lächerlich. 

EDIT: Achja... noch was ganz wichtiges. Wenn man einen Raid aufmacht, hasse ich es, wenn Leute keine Geduld mitbringen und nach 5 Minuten den Raid leaven, wenn er noch nicht voll ist. Desweiteren ist es auch ekelhaft, wenn Spieler nach nur einem Wipe den Raid verlassen.


----------



## Rorre (8. Februar 2010)

Ich mags nicht wenn die Gruppe gerade erst in die Ini geportet wurde und nicht mal das erste Hi oder Hallo gefallen ist und der über geile Tank schon anfängt zu pullen und sich dann aufregt das keiner Buffed! Er kann wohl 20 sekunden warten bis alle gebuffed sind und dann kann er loslegen und nicht zuerst loslegen und dann flamen!

Wenn ein über geiler DD weniger Schaden fährt als ein Brain-AFK Healer Priest mit Zauberstab und dann herumflamed weil ihm irgendwas nicht passt und alle beschimpft!


Zu dem Punkt mit wegwürfeln eines Items was nicht für meinen derzeitigen Specc vorgesehen ist möchte ich was sagen! Wenn ich als DD mitgehe und irgendwo etwas für nen Healer oder Tank droppt, frag ich IMMER die Gruppe ob irgendwer was dagegen hat wenn ich mir das nehme und falls ein Tank oder Healer sagt er braucht das, sag ich GZ und passe auf den Gegenstand! Ich würd auch nicht wollen das mir ein Tank oder Healer, DD Zeug wegwürfelt wenn ich als DD mitgehe!


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Februar 2010)

ingame_wow schrieb:


> Mein Paly tank ist viele male platz eins im dmg....


Kenne ich irgendwoher, daher hab ich auch mal für die erste Option gestimmt.
Wobei ich jetzt frisch 80er da rausnehme die dürfen unter mir sein, aber es kommt auch schon oft genug bei 3 Full T9-"DDs" vor...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zylenia schrieb:


> Rat mal warum.
> 
> Weil du die ganze Zeit, AOE machst.
> Trash damage intressiert nicht die bohne ,guck dir mal dein P.... äh Damagemeter bei nur einen Boss an.
> Biste letzter.


1. Jede Klasse kann AoE fahren, soweit ich weiss ist nur der Schami das etwas eingeschränkter.

2. Mein Recount steht immer auf "momentaner Kampf" daher weiss ich nur zu gut das ich öfters auch an Bossen in den Top 2 bin...

3. Gerade in Hero inis ist Trash-Damage eigendlich das einzige was zählt, denn gefährlich ist da eh nichts und das womit man dort die meisste Zeit verbringt ist nunmal Trash...

---

Wobei ich sagen muss das mich das nicht wirklich nerft sondern eher amüsiert. Passt aber von den oben angesprochenen Punkten grad am besten.


----------



## Cali75 (8. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ichbin Tank aus Leidenschaft, aber wenn du HC Nexus bist und der Jäger ist ohne Pet unterwegs und fährt 986 DPS oder der DD Krieger nur 1.1k, dann mach ich mir Sorgen. Und wenn der Priester Heiler mich zu übersehen scheint und sich mein Tankoladin selbst heilen muss....

Des Weiteren ist es einfach Mist, wenn ein DDler der Meinung ist - ich pull mal und ich dann sehen muss, dass ich die Mobs gespottet bekomme.

Aber alles in allem, kann ich über die Rdms nicht klagen, passt meistens.


----------



## tobimobi1111 (8. Februar 2010)

[x] Das es keinen Spass macht.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. Februar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> langsame tanks




Und was ist mit Tanks die auf das Mana Ihrer Heiler achten wenn sie noch nicht so gut quipt sind ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Engelszorn (8. Februar 2010)

Ich kreuze mal nichts an, wie einige schon sagten, die Auswahl ist zu einseitig. 

Was mich nervt:

1. Leaver. Ich weiss, dass Druiden nun wirklich nicht gerne Halle der Reflexion heilen, aber ein kurzes "Tut mir leid, aber ich mag hier nicht heilen" und dann gehen, das tut doch nun wirklich niemandem weh. Selbiges gilt für Tanks.

2. OGOG!! Spammer, Olololol-Nerver. Leute, deren Vokabular einzig und allein aus Abkürzungen besteht. Wie letztens der Todesritter DDler, der mich anwhisperte und den ich ignorierte, weil ich seinen Satz schlicht und einfach nicht verstanden habe, bin halt ein etwas älteres Semester und habe nicht alle Abkürzungen im Kopf. Erst, als ein Kumpan von seinem Server mich aus der Gruppe schmiss und ich länger darüber nachdachte, habe ich den Sinn verstanden. Der DK beschwerte sich darüber, dass ich einen Wipe durch totstellen überlebt habe. Liebe Leute, jeder Jäger sollte Totstellen und Irreführung benutzen, wenn der Tank die Aggro nicht halten kann (was bei besagter Gruppe der Fall war). Prinzipiell verpasse ich jedem Tank, selbst den Imbatanks aus meiner Gilde eine Irreführung, reicht das nicht, benutze ich Totstellen. Das gehört ebenso dazu wie Eisfalle setzen, einen Cast unterbrechen oder mal einen Mob vom Heiler abspotten, wenn ich sehe, dass der Tank es nicht tut. Wer mir das als Fehlverhalten auslegt... der ist einfach nur doof. Die Gruppe ist bei mir immer Prio, erst dann mein Schaden, also hat mich das Verhalten des DKs schon ziemlich genervt :/

3. Penismeter Spammer. Insbesondere diese, die das nach dem ersten Kampf im Chat posten.. also wirklich =_=


----------



## TheDoggy (8. Februar 2010)

Meines Erachtens fehlt:

"Wenn geflamed wird, weil das Gear nicht ICC25er-Standards gerecht wird" 

DAS nervt MICH am meisten...


----------



## Gliothiel (8. Februar 2010)

Vrost schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die Option "dass der Imba-Tank so schnell durchrennt, dass ich nicht looten kann"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Miiiiiiiiiiist das hab ich doch glatt vergessen in meiner Aufstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Und zu den AOE-Diskussionen will ich nur nochmal anmerken:

Feuerregen und Blizzard haben KANALISIERUNG (für den Fall dass ihr davon schon gehört habt) im Gegenteil zu Weihe und Dolchfächer - aber alle 4 sind AOE. Wie seltsam! /ironie Ende


----------



## Super PePe (8. Februar 2010)

spezielle kickvotes von unfähigen imba-dds

bsp: hdr ... man sieht der warri Tank hat einige Probleme mit seinen CDs die adds an sich zu binden. statt nun einige mobs aus dem Kampf zunehmen, wird noch mehr dmg gefahren (jedoch nicht fokussiert, sondern meist panisch), weil damit geglaubt wird das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen. DDs in MageAE stehen bleiben und silence jeder Art ihnen fremd ist. Solang das alles nicht ausgereizt ist, verbiete ich mir, sowohl als dd, tank wie heiler, wortlose Kickversuche an Gruppenmitglieder. Da gibt es dann ein kleinen Text an den anonymen Kicker .. ein paar Worte an den der gekickt werden soll und dann verlasse ich den Ort des Unverständnisses


----------



## Mystic_Blue (8. Februar 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> EINFACH AUS DER GRUPPE GEHEN WENN OCCULUS AUFM SPEISEPLAN STEHT !


Das scheint bei Occulus inzwischen wohl zur Tagesordnung zu gehören. Entweder man wird dorthin geportet und Tank und Heal verlassen sofort wieder die Gruppe oder sind das erste mal dort und verstehen auch beim dritten mal erklären nicht was sie sagen müssen. Dabei ist es doch recht einfach wenn man mal ein bisschen mitdenkt. Sogar die Bernstein-usw.-Erfolge sind dort inzwischen leicht zu machen. 



dragon1 schrieb:


> Scheiss auf Disziplin, hauptsache die leute sind nett und witzig ^^


Wenn die was sagen können die manchmal auch witzig sein. Dann macht man mit denen gerne auch noch ein paar Inis hinterher. Aber die meisten sind ja so still dort das denen nicht einmal mehr ein "Hallo" über die Tasten kommt. Das feht da oben bei den Auswahlen übrigens noch.

Seit neuestem gibts nun übrigens auch die Macke in einigen Inis die kleinen Bosse auszulassen und nur den Endboss zu legen. Wenn man dann was sagt bekommt man als Antwort nur "Seit dem 3.3-Patch kann man beliebig oft Hero-Inis machen, gehst einfach nochmal rein". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Type your name here (8. Februar 2010)

Ich habe:

*Jeder frisst dmg und du kommst mit dem heilen kaum nach*
gewählt.

Ichspiele zwar kein Heiler sondern ein Tank und ich finds immer doof wenn Power-Hunter versucht schnell voranzukommen und dann aggro zieht.

Gut ist das ich mit ein par Kumpels in ner Sg zocke (Tank,Heiler,DD)

da fehlen uns nur 2 dd´s und die bekommt man ja immer recht schnell.

Also wenn "power-Hunter" mehrmals aggro "klaut" ohne vorher mal abzuwarten lass ich ihn verrecken.

Klingt böse aber es nerft schon.


----------



## Shubunki (8. Februar 2010)

Was soll denn diese Umfrage für eine Aussage bringen? Es kommt immer drauf an, welche Rolle ich im Raid habe.. es nerven grundsätzlich verschiedene Dinge, je nach dem, ob ich als Heiler, als DD oder als Tank mitgehe.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. Februar 2010)

Shubunki schrieb:


> Was soll denn diese Umfrage für eine Aussage bringen? Es kommt immer drauf an, welche Rolle ich im Raid habe..




Es soll den Sinn haben das es sich um die Randomdailys geht ... Ini kein Raid

Lesen ftw


----------



## Perkone (8. Februar 2010)

Leute, die wegen einem Wipe sofort leaven mit dem Satz "Sorry hat keinen Sinn so bin weg" obwohl sonst alles passt.
Leute, die Wortlos nach invite sofort leaven, wo man als dd eh ne viertelstunde auf inv wartet.
Leute aus Gilde, die meinen, rein ihr Gildenname macht sie Unantastbar und kommandieren dann abwertend rum.


----------



## Super PePe (8. Februar 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Es soll den Sinn haben das es sich um die Randomdailys geht ... Ini kein Raid
> 
> Lesen ftw



denken ftw!
immer diese oberkühle FTW, was heisst das? für täglichen Wein? for the Whiners? egal 

jedenfalls denken solltest du selbst

es geht um die Rolle in seiner Aussage und nicht in welcher Gruppengröße er es tut (ob 5er 10er oder 25 ändert nix an seiner Aussage)


----------



## RedShirt (8. Februar 2010)

@engelszorn

Mir unverständlich, wieso ein Druide HDR hc nicht heilen will. Mit Wildwuchs und dem dauernden engen Kuscheln ist das doch genau sein Ding :/ da geh ich eher als Pala Heal ungern rein, weil alle schießlang kommt AOE oder Leute kriegen von Mobs Dmg, das ist als Singletargethealer kein Spaß.
Als Dudu hast sogar noch Rezzmöglichkeiten zwischen den Wellen ohne Qual.

@bosse auslassen
völlig ok, wenn einer fragt: "können wir nur endboss legen? ich brauch nur die 2 frostmarken" und alle abnicken.
wenn ich als Tank seh, daß 2 Leute grün/blau drin sind, geh ich die ganze Ini durch, weil die brauchen noch alle Marken, ohne Frage.

@gogogogogogo
"Ich bin in einer Ini, nicht auf der Flucht".
Als Tank hat man den Luxus das Tempo anzugeben, und ein Tank muß die ersten Pulls erstmal sehen, was er für Leute mithat. Danach kann er mehr oder weniger Gas geben. Gibt aber auch andre Tanks, wo der Fuß am Gas hängenbleibt.
Letztens ist ein DK Tank nach Instanzport in HDS gleich in die erste Gruppe gelaufen, während der Healer noch nichtmal da war. --> Wipe da kein Heal.
Der Dk ist nach bösen Worten seinerseits aus der Gruppe, danach lief die Ini normal und ohne einen Toten in ~25 min mit allen Bossen durch.

@oculus
geh ich seither öfter, weil viele auf den Beutel schielen, und damit wenigstens ich mit der Mechanik der Ini beschäftigen *müssen*.
hab bei vielen Runs recht wenig Ausfälle gesehen, und nach den Nerfs ist sie auch so weit einfacher.

@gear auf icc25er stand
schalt innerlich auf Dudu Tank. Dann hast n Talent "Dickes Fell".
Nach unten flamen, noch oben neiden, das ist keine kleine Fraktion in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manchmal flamen sie auch nach oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shubunki (8. Februar 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Es soll den Sinn haben das es sich um die Randomdailys geht ... Ini kein Raid
> 
> Lesen ftw



..is doch latte! Die frage bleibt dieselbe.. denken ftw


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. Februar 2010)

@Super Pepe & Shubunki

Mir ist schon klar das es um die jeweiligen Klassenfertigkeiten geht ... (Stun, Sheep, Frog usw..)

Nur wie oft macht ihr zb Randomraids über das Tool ? Ich nicht einmal. Vorher hock ich mich lieber auf mein Mammut und reite in Dalarn rum oder geb mich meinem Reallife hin. 

Was mich wirklich wundert..98% der Buffedleser heulen rumwie assozial das Verhalten dank dem Tool ist. Und wieviel % tun was dagegen ? 

- Wer bei mir in der Grp gogo sagt dem drück ich gleich eine rein und sag Ihm das ich in nem Spiel keinen Streß möchte.

- Wer meint Recount zu posten dem drück ich eine Rein das er seinen Pullermannvergleich gerne im Gildenchat posten kann

- Wer bei mir meint mit ner Ghettosprache ankommen zu müssen wie "l2p du boon geh erstmal kacken" oderähnliche geistige Ergüsse den schlag ich direkt zur Ausschlusswahl vor


Na wer von euch scheißt auf die allgemeine gogo Mentalität und nimmt sich auch mal Zeit für ne Heroini ?


----------



## Rainaar (8. Februar 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Na wer von euch scheißt auf die allgemeine gogo Mentalität und nimmt sich auch mal Zeit für ne Heroini ?




ICH!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalfi (8. Februar 2010)

Es gibt nichts was mich nervt in HC-Inis

Als Tank halte ich mich immer an den Leitspruch. Wer die Aggro hat darf sie auch behalten, ist ja nicht Seelengebunden^^ (Heiler aussen vor), dann kurz vor Tot zurückholen den Mob, wenn der DD es dann nicht versteht hängst am Heiler ob er überlebt.

Als Heiler ist mir das völlig egal ob ich die ganze Zeit nicht unter ~90% Mana falle, wenn ich gefordert werden will geh ich Raids nicht HC´s

Als DD ist es mir erst Recht egal ob alle im Damage unter mir, unterm Tank oder sogar unterm Heiler sind. Ich mache in HC´s ~4k Brain-AFK, daher wayne was der Rest macht. Liegen sie um den Bereich oder drüber gehts halt schneller, liegen sie drunter dauerts eben bischen länger. Maximal 30 Minuten in HdZ4. Wer die nicht hat sollte WoW seine lassen.


----------



## Ureldhir (8. Februar 2010)

Das schlimmste ist die unsagbare Itemgier.
Zum Beispiel wurde meinem Kollegen schon zwei Mal die 2H-Axt vom Endboss in der Grube von Leuten, die mit dieser Axt in der ini waren, diese weggewürfelt.
Als ich einmal mit war, war ein Dk dabei der beim Endboss von dieser 2H-Axt des Endbosses schnell auf nen Ulduarhammer switchte... Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.
Dann die Leute die warten bis alle Gier gewählt haben, um dann als letzte und einzige Bedarf zu wählen.

Generell kann man noch sagen:
wenn Dds reggen müssen, sollen sie. So lange Tank und Heiler einsatzbereit sind wird der Trash bearbeitet. Keinen Interessiert da der fehlende Dmg von 1-3 Dds. Ich Spiele Tank/Heal/Dd und seh das aus jeder sicht so.
Zu den DPSgeilen Tanks bzw. "OLOLOL bin ja üba dem Dd, wasn kacknaaap"
Die Mechanik der Klassen und der Bosskämpfe mal analysieren und verstehen. Tanks sind im allg. nur durch den GCD im Dmgmachen beeinträchtigt. Zudem sind diese enormen DMG-Werte mit 232er Gear und höher erziehlt. Wäre traurig wenn da weniger käme....


----------



## Engelszorn (8. Februar 2010)

Ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was mir die Druiden sagen. Ich selber spiele keinen Heiler auf Heroic-Niveau und bisher haben mir 4 von 5 Druiden gesagt, dass sie HdR nicht gehen mögen, weil diese Instanz schlecht zu heilen sei. Würde den Kollegen ja gerne Tipps geben, aber wie gesagt - ich spiele keinen Druidenheiler.


----------



## Tomratz (8. Februar 2010)

uguluk schrieb:


> Das Tanks nicht mehr markieren und sich dann beschweren, das der DD nicht das richtige Ziel angreift. Ist nämlich schwer den richtigen rauszufinden, wenn da 4 Mobs auf einem Haufen beim Tank rumstehen.




Du kannst das Ziel des Tanks fokussieren, geht ganz einfach


----------



## Super PePe (8. Februar 2010)

zum markieren der Zeile: mach ich nun auch wieder. Aber nur aus einem Grund: viele DDs haben einfach null Mobkenntnis und wissen überhaupt nicht wer von den 3-6 Mobs ihnen gefährlich werden könnte (warum soll ich ihre "Brainafkheit" wegtanken, sehe ich nicht mehr ein). Und wer den Totenkopf ignoriert und sich eigenständig ein anderes Ziel vornimmt, wird solang alle 5 m im Dreck liegen bis er es *wieder* gelernt hat (Leute die wissen was sie tun ...z.b. hexer/jäger etc, die aggro ziehen und nicht resetten, weil der Mob stirbt bevor er bei ihm ist, sind hier nicht angesprochen).


----------



## Gnorfal (8. Februar 2010)

Mich nervt, dass:





> der dmg der anderen dds so schlecht ist das ihr mehr als 40% gesamtschaden der grp fahrt?



Mein trauriger Rekord liegt hier bei 52,6%, und dass bei 3 DD´lern, die im Schnitt 3k gemacht haben....


----------



## Harkor (8. Februar 2010)

uguluk schrieb:


> Das Tanks nicht mehr markieren und sich dann beschweren, das der DD nicht das richtige Ziel angreift. Ist nämlich schwer den richtigen rauszufinden, wenn da 4 Mobs auf einem Haufen beim Tank rumstehen.





Todeshieb schrieb:


> LoL?! Schon mal was von der Taste F gehört - omg. Tankziel kannst Dir übrigens auch größer anzeigen lassen - im Interface einstellbar.



Das zweite Zitat mal stellvertretend für die anderen gleichlautenden Antworten.

Es ist wunderbar so vorzugehen, ich hab als erstes immer den Tank im Focus, dann kann ich sofort auf sein Ziel gehen ...
aaaaber ...
wenn der Tank so ein supertoller ist, voranstürmt und wenn die Mobgruppe noch nichtmal halb down ist schon einen Mop der nächsten Gruppe im Target hat? Er hat es ja so eilig ...
Tja gestern passiert, da hatten wir dann zwei Mobruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hektik ist echt das schlimmste was das Tool gebracht hat.
Und Tanks die in der Dmgliste oben sind brauchen sich nicht zu wundern oder sich was drauf einzubilden, wenn die einen doppelt so hohen GS haben als andere in der Gruppe. Irgendwie muss man ja mal an seine Marken kommen.


----------



## Suninho (8. Februar 2010)

Ochjoh schrieb:


> leute, die erwarten, dass man sämtliche inis auswendig gelernt hat, bevor man es wagt, sich zu ner randomgroup anzumelden.



liegt wahrscheinlich einfach daran dass manche in einigen Heros schon 10x oder mehr drinnen waren... nach 2x kennst du die auch auswendig ^^


----------



## Marrhoth (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo...

naja das meiste steht ja hier schon geschrieben. Habe jetzt das Gruppentool, aus drei verschiedenen Sichten erlebt DD, Heiler, Tank.

Am allermeisten nervt mich diese "...gogogo..." Einstellung und der daraus bedingten Nebeneffekte, sprich unnötiges Sterben einiger Spieler oder wipe. Was dann natürlich irgendwie kontraproduktiv ist, da es jetzt ja alles noch etwas länger dauert. Hätte man bloß den Heiler zu Ende reggen lassen, oder evtl. mal etwas warten mit dem Schaden um dem Tank zumindestens etwas Zeit zu geben aggro aufzubauen, oder aber auch nicht schonmal alleine gepullt weil es dauert ja alles viel zu lange....

Als Heiler fand ich es im großen und ganzen recht entspannt, egal auf was für Leute man trifft, als DD auch... mit meinen gerade 80 gewordenen Pala Tank finde ich es echt schon anstrengend manchmal.

Tja ich habe nunmal keine 40K Leben wenn mann gerade 80 geworden ist, aber bin komplett blau ausgestattet, habe alles verzaubert und ansich sollten 24K für die normalen Heros auch reichen (reichte ja früher auch...) deswegen bin ich ja hier damit ich mir bessres Equipment besorge, außerdem gibt es noch sowas wie blocken, ausweichen, parrieren... Schadensvermeidung halt.

Tja und es ist wirklich schwer selbst als Pala aggro aufzubauen wenn manche DDs schon während mein Schild auf die Ziele zufliegt aus allen rohren drauflosballern, und die Weihe könnte man auch mal einen kleinen Augenblick wirken lassen damit man die Gruppe gut im Griff hat.

Wie es manche hier schon geschrieben haben mann fängt mal klein an, und wenn manche Leute 2 sek. mehr Zeit hätten und die Regeln befolgen würden die es früher so gab (reggen lassen, antanken lassen...am besten auf das Ziel des Tanks Schaden machen..) würde wahrscheinlich alles reibungslos klappen.

Aber es gibt auch nette Gruppen wo es wirklich Spaß macht, und das Gruppen Suche Tool ist trotz diverser Ausreißer schon super, da man jetzt wirklich problemlos eine Gruppe findet...

Weiterhin allen viel Spaß mit lustigen "Gruppenerlebnissen"...

Mar


----------



## Super PePe (8. Februar 2010)

Tankfokus funktioniert nur mit selber denken:
z.b. die ersten 4 sec: warri tank stürmt in eine 5er Gruppe - z.b. ein Heiler, 4 Melee. Der Heiler ist angestürmt und die Melee kommen zum Tank. 2 DDs hauen nun den Heiler (dots/hp). DD Nr. 3 kommt dazu weil er noch Blumen pflücken musste. Der Tank wechselt aber nun schon durch die Gruppe durch um dem Einen ein Schildschlag, dem Anderen mal ein Verwüsten reinzudrücken. Der Mage (DD Nr. 3) nimmt sich nun das aktuelle Tankziel, einen Melee, vor. Es wundert ihn nicht das von den andern 2 dds keine Dots auf dem Mob sind und der HP Balken fast voll ist. Es wird draufgehauen was das Mana hergibt. Er bekommt das was er wollte, die Aggro. Nachdem sein Eisblock geschmolzen ist meint der Mage nur noch: ich habe doch das Tankziel genommen warum kannst keine aggro halten...


----------



## Shubunki (8. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich gehe fast auschliesslich rnd in hc... natürlich ist das Maß an Ärger größer geworden, aber mann muss sich fragen, ob das den Playern liegt oder einfach daran, das jetzt alle Spieler in einen " Realmpool " zusammengehauen werden und somit die Wahrscheinlichkeit, irgendeinen Deppen in der Grp zu haben um ein vielfaches Größer geworden ist...wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus beidem.
Aber was solls?.. Für mich gehört es halt mittlerweile zum Spielalltag dazu, auch mal ein grp zu leaven, wenns mir zu viel wird und 15 min auf die nächste zu warten. Ich habe häufig rndgrp, die einfach nett sind.. alle anderen sind mir wayne.
Ich spiele, um Spass zu haben und habe es mir schon lange abgewöhnt, mich ohne Ende zu Ärgern. Das kann ich im RL mehr als genug, weshalb dann auch noch im Spiel?


----------



## mj547 (8. Februar 2010)

Engelszorn schrieb:


> Ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was mir die Druiden sagen. Ich selber spiele keinen Heiler auf Heroic-Niveau und bisher haben mir 4 von 5 Druiden gesagt, dass sie HdR nicht gehen mögen, weil diese Instanz schlecht zu heilen sei. Würde den Kollegen ja gerne Tipps geben, aber wie gesagt - ich spiele keinen Druidenheiler.




mach dir nen schamanenheiler... is so easy...


nun zum thema..

ich benutze das gruppentool als tank heiler und dd...

als tank schalte ich ab. ich hab palatank und baue gewiss genug aggro auf, aber wenn dd´s der meinung sind nicht auf den totenkopf gegen zu müssen, ich spotte nicht mehr... sollen sie doch spielen wenn sie wollen... wer sich dann aufregt, ignolist hat viel platz

als heiler find ich es eigentlich immer sehr entspannend, wenn mal ein dd aggro zieht, wird mitgeheilt. wo ich nur nicht heile ist, zum beispiel in feste, am anfang wo die kleine so schwarze kreise machen. wer da nicht rausgeht sondern fleissig castet oder was auch immer, hat bei mir mal mächtig pech... ich rezz ihn, keine frage, aber so lernen sie wieder das laufen... oft genug erlebt... erst stehen sie nur und am ende weichen sie sogar kleinen tieren aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als dd gehe zwar nur selten, aber ich versuch mich dann schon am tankziel zu orientieren... man will nix kaputt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was mich in rnd-gruppen auch sehr stört, was auch bereits mehrfach genannt wurde, ist diese itemgeilheit... wenn ein dd der 2x gvs-endbossaxt hat in hdb beim endboss bedarf auf die axt macht, ist irgendwas verkehrt... ich find es auch eine frechheit bedarf auf die gefrorenen kugeln zu machen... jeder hat einen beruf und könnte sie gebrauchen... diese ausrede zieht nicht...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (8. Februar 2010)

Die Unfähigkeit der anderen Spieler einfach mal auf einfache Anweisungen zu hören. Aber das ist ja das größte Problem der Spieler ....

Ich sag nur:

Flamme auf dem Boden

First Try: Max Mustermann bleibt stehen -> Tot
Second Try: Max Mustermann bleibt stehen -> Tot
Third Try: Max Mustermann bleibt stehen -> Tot
Fourth Try: Max Mustermann bleibt stehen -> Tot
Fifth Try: Max Mustermann bleibt stehen -> Tot

Im Chat:
Max Mustermann hat die Gruppe verlassen

...


----------



## WoW_Freak94 (8. Februar 2010)

Also mich nervt es das die meisten beim boss den loot abgreifen und dann die gruppe einfach leaven.
ist mir gestern *schon wieder *passiert.
Ticket schreiben bringt auch nix.


----------



## Cali75 (8. Februar 2010)

ich hab schon gemerkt, dass oft genug auf uns Tanks geschimpft wird. Aber dafür geh ich Hero und hab jetzt innerhalb 2 Wochen ne Menge für meine Ausrüstung gemacht und eine ganze Reihe an HCs kennengelernt. Und ich geh nicht in Zufallsdungeons, wenn ich sie noch nicht kenne, geschweige denn richtig equipt bin.

Grundsätzlich fängt jeder mal klein an und ohne Marken kein Equip. Auch Klasse spielen will gelernt sein. Dazu kommt, dass es je nach Zusammensetzung der Gruppen ganz unterschiedlich zu tanken ist. Wenn hinten Mage, Hexer und Hunter stehen, dann lässt sich vor die Aggro mitunter nur schwer halten. Ganz anders, wenn Schurke oder DK vorn mit dabei sind. Das schaue ich mir immer am ersten Trash an und stelle mich dann darauf ein.

Mana vom Heal behalte ich immer im Auge, als Palatank muss ich auch oft genug trinken. Bisher hat es sich auch in Grenzen gehalten, dass die DDler dann fröhlich weiterrennen. Stimmen muss die Kommunikation, ich frag immer nach, ob alle Bosse gelegt werden sollen oder nicht, meistens können alle die Marken gebrauen.

Hatten aber auch schon grundlose Leaves vom Heiler mitten im Nexus, der nächste ist dann auch gleich wieder raus - grummel.

Ich denke, alle sollten sich an die Nase fassen, ihre gute Erziehung bedenken und das wichtigste: es ist nur ein Spiel. Und mit dieser Einstellung macht das Ganze auch noch Spaß.

In diesem Sinne: Feuer frei.


----------



## Angelsilver (8. Februar 2010)

Also was mich bis jetzt am meißten nervt abgesehen von einigen schon genannten dingen hier , die anscheinend nicht vorhandene Erziehung einiger oder ist es zuviel verlangt wenn man in ne grp kommt zu grüssen und sich danach wieder verabschieden ??

nettes Bsp. von letztens achja   meine wenigkeit is Tank  ;

Ich : hy
Sp2:huhu
Sp3: stumm
Sp4: stumm
Sp5: stumm 
kk na dann wart ich halt und beweg mich mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so nach ca. 2 min .
Sp4: gogo
Ich : aha gogo geht aber grüssen nicht? solange nicht alle grüssen weiß ich nicht ob alle bereit sind
Sp3 -5 : Hallo ,servus, hy
Ich: ah geht ja doch

Will mit randoms auch keine tratschrunde aufmachen aber normale Umgangsformen sind zuviel verlangt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. Februar 2010)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> nettes Bsp. von letztens achja meine wenigkeit is Tank ;
> 
> Ich : hy
> Sp2:huhu
> ...



Geil das merk ich mir ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VallovShatt (8. Februar 2010)

Da kann ich mich aber gar nicht entscheiden was am schlimmsten ist. Heiler hab ich keinen, aber dd und Tank. Schwanke zwischen 1, 2 und 4.


----------



## Jakobh (8. Februar 2010)

Macht mal wer ein Thema auf.
Random Gruppe was gefällt euch am besten?^^
Dieses ewige wääh alles was Blizz macht ist schlecht nervt.
Mann muss auch mal etwas positiv denken.

Edit: Ist mir alles schon mal passiert aber da muss man drüber hinweg sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mief (8. Februar 2010)

Wenig gut ausgerüstete Charaktere und Spieler mit wenig Erfahung stören mich nicht. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen.

Mich stören eigentlich nur die beiden folgenden Punkte:
1. Dass die meisten nur schnell zum Endboss wollen und andere Bosse ausgelassen werden - bspw möglich in Ahn'Kahet.
2. Dass es keine Blacklist für Instanzen gibt: Ich setze den Oculus auf die Liste und ich werde vom Zufallsgenerator NIEMALS mehr dieser Instanz zugeteilt. Ein TRAUM-Feature wäre das...


----------



## Russelkurt (8. Februar 2010)

was ich schade finde ist die fehlende konversation. man kommt in die gruppe, sagt "hi" oder "Hallo", haut die ini durch und dann sagt man "danke und bb" oder ähnliches. immer mehr leute hauen nach der ini wortlos ab, auch wenn es nix zu meckern gab. früher hat man noch nett nebenher chatten können mit der gruppe. heute schreibt man höchstens 3 bis 4 nachrichten. das find ich schade bei den rnd grps.

was mich daran aber am meisten nervt ist, wenn die dd keinen schaden machen, die heiler abgammeln und nicht heilen, die tanks flaschen sind, die die aggro nicht halten können, jemand need auf etwas macht für sec (obwohl einer es für first eq braucht) und dann auch noch bekommt oder alles zusammen. solche gruppen sind mein albtraum.


----------



## Harkor (8. Februar 2010)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> Ich : aha gogo geht aber grüssen nicht? solange nicht alle grüssen weiß ich nicht ob alle bereit sind



Super Einstellung als Tank!
Find ich gut.

Wenn mein Ladescreen der Ini durch ist, muss ich als Retri erst schnell schauen was ich wem buff, der kleine Manavorrat eines Retris ist dann schnell weg und der Tank ist oft schon ausser Reichweite an der ersten Gruppe. Ich muss also schon den ersten Schritt mit Göttliche Bitte starten und hinterherhecheln^^


----------



## Kongo Otto (8. Februar 2010)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> was ich schade finde ist die fehlende konversation. man kommt in die gruppe, sagt "hi" oder "Hallo", haut die ini durch und dann sagt man "danke und bb" oder ähnliches. immer mehr leute hauen nach der ini wortlos ab, auch wenn es nix zu meckern gab. früher hat man noch nett nebenher chatten können mit der gruppe. heute schreibt man höchstens 3 bis 4 nachrichten. das find ich schade bei den rnd grps.
> 
> was mich daran aber am meisten nervt ist, wenn die dd keinen schaden machen, die heiler abgammeln und nicht heilen, die tanks flaschen sind, die die aggro nicht halten können, jemand need auf etwas macht für sec (obwohl einer es für first eq braucht) und dann auch noch bekommt oder alles zusammen. solche gruppen sind mein albtraum.



tja, da is aber Blizz dran schuld....


Jeden Tag sollen wir online sein, vom Prinzip her jeden Tag den gleichen Sums durchhauen, sogar noch anonymisiert durch den Realmpool.... böse Zungen könnten schon behaupten, das ganze passiert nur zu irgendwelchen Forschungszwecken, wie lange wir beim immer gleichen Käse aufgrund unserer Sucht durchhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garnalem (8. Februar 2010)

Bei Hero Inis erwische ich meist eine Gruppe, die ohne Wipes schnell durchkommt. Daher kann ich mich über zu wenig DPS, Tank- oder Heilprobleme in der Regel nicht beschweren. Die Hero Inis stellen mittlerweile selbst für Neulinge keine Herausforderung dar, sondern sind nur noch zum Abfarmen gedacht, damit auch Neulinge in der Eiskronenzitadelle rumkrebsen können.

 Was mich nervt:

 - Leute, die die Zufallsini sofort verlassen, weil sie ihnen nicht passt (insbesondere Occulus, dabei kommt man da mittlerweile mit jeder drittklassigen Gruppe in 15 Min. durch)
 - Leute, die ungefragt Bedarf auf seelengebundene Items machen, die nicht für ihre Erstskillung gedacht sind (z. B. DK-DDs auf Tankequip)
 - Ninjalooten (z. B. Bedarf auf grüne Items trotz besseren Equipts, Bedarf auf Kugeln oder Glyphenbücher, nach dem alle anderen Gier gedrückt haben) - sogar schon erlebt, dass Leute da Bedarf für ihre Twinks drauf machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 - Leute, die afk gehen (gut, Telefon, Klingel usw. kann immer mal sein)
 - Leute, die ersthaft noch die Bosse der Hero Inis erklären 
 - Spieler mit schlechtem Umgangston

 Schade, dass du die Frage scheinbar nur auf Hero Inis beziehst, denn für Random Raids fallen mir noch mehr Dinge ein:

 - Spieler, deren Equipment definitiv _viel _zu gering ist (bei erfahrenen Twinks, sind ein paar Abzüge okay, wenn Damage & Movement stimmen)
 - Leute, die trotz ihres Equipts _viel _zu wenig Damage fahren (hier stört es mich schon, z. B. 2,5-3K DPS Helden in der ICC)
- Spieler, die einfach mehrere Inis überspringen z. B. noch nie oder nur sehr wenig im Low Content geraidet haben, aber direkt in PDK oder ICC starten wollen, auch wenn das Eq durch Marken okay ist 
- Leute, die die normale Form einer Ini noch nicht kennen aber direkt in den Hero Modus starten wollen z. B: PDOK10 ohne PDK10 clear oder PDK25 ohne PDK10 clear
 - Spieler, die ständig afk gehen 
- Leute, die "grundlos" afk gehen ("mal eben eine rauchen" -> dafür gibts Raidpausen, eben zum Klo ist natürlich ok)
 - Spieler, die unvorbereitet sind (keine Fläschchen, kein Bufffood, keine Tränke, keine Reagenzien, ungereppte Rüstung etc.)
 - Spieler, die nach 1,2 Wipes gehen 
 - noch schlimmer: plötzlich "DC" haben und nicht mehr wiederkommen
 - Spieler, die alles besser wissen und nach dem 1. Wipe meinen, unbedingt ihre Raidtaktik durchsetzen zu müssen
 - Raidleiter, die eine Gruppe aufgebaut haben, aber selbst den Raid nicht leiten können bzw. die Bosse selbst nicht kennen
 - Spieler, die eine Ini noch nicht kennen, aber überhaupt keine Ahnung haben, was sie erwartet (Equipvoraussetzungen, Mindestdamage, BOSSGUIDES -> es ist keine Schande, etwas noch nicht zu kennen, trotzdem kann man sich vorbereiten, dass machen die fortgeschrittenen Spieler schließlich auch, die gehen nicht einfach drauf los und gucken sich mal ne neue Ini / neue Bosse an)
 - Extrem mangelndes Movement (es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, aber es kann nicht sein, dass bei der 5. Ankündigung Spieler immer noch nicht aus einem Bodeneffekt gehen, oder den Damage auf Adds etc. umschwenken)
 - Spieler, die pausenlos spammen, rumhüpfen etc.
 - Spieler mit schlechtem Umgangston 
 - Spieler mit mangelnder Kritikfähigkeit
 - Spieler, die gleich auf 180 sind
- Spieler, die alles haben und nichts/wenig dafür tun wollen
- Spieler, die zu wenig Zeit einplanen
- Spieler in der Gruppe, wo es einfach noch nicht für den Raid (u. B. ICC10/25, PDOK) reicht, meist mehrere Gründe von mangelnden Sozialfähigkeiten bis hin zum mangelnden Equip, mangelnder DPS und mangelnder Erfahrung


----------



## buffsplz (8. Februar 2010)

@SuperPePe: Ich musste schmunzeln, sehr sogar. Das mit dem Tankzielen passt mal SOWAS von genau. Ein guter Spielkamerad hat ungefähr drei Wochen gebraucht, bis er gemerkt hat, dass ich die Targets wechsle und eben das Ziel welches ich zuerst anspringe, meistens das Ziel ist, welches zuletzt fallen soll. Bis dahin konnte ich ihn allerdings erfolgreich einreden, dass er auf dem Falschen Target rumnuked. *kicher*

Was nervt mich an rnd-heros? Eigentlich nix, solange der Heiler heilt und der Trash vorm ID reset liegt, also die DDs wenigstens ein bischen Schaden machen.
Ausser vielleicht: ich habe insgesamt drei Tanks mit denen ich gleichermassen schlecht tanke: eine Paladose, so etwa PdK10 equipt, eine Krieger-Kuh so bischen Marken, bischen Pdk10, sonst Gammel. Und eine Kriegerin, Icc10/25 equipt. (Und ja, ich hab 'nen Hau, weil mit meiner Druidin (Icc10/25) könnt ich auch tanken). Was mich absolut abnerft ist, wenn jemand glaubt, dass meine arme kleine Kuh das nicht tanken könne, weil das Gear ja so schlecht ist und dann alle möglichen Arten von Platten-IMBA-DDlern meint, sie müssten mir einen Mob abnehmen um mit dem zu spielen und dann umzufallen. Was mich auch abnerft mit der Paladose, sind Furor/Waffen-Krieger, die Wirbelnd in die Mobgruppe hüpfen und OLOL-Pala arrggo prBleme in den Chat stammeln. Huhu! Ich spiel selbst 2 Krieger, ICH weis wie man aggro zieht, auch vom Pala?!

Was auch so ein bischen nervig ist, sind die Ein-Knopf-DDs: Blizzard auf der eins und dann auto-follw. Ganz toll in BU, wo man ja bequem die drei Trashmobgruppen direkt am Anfang zusammen ziehen könnte.... könnte, ja, wenn da nicht schon hundertstel Sekunden vor der ersten Feindberührung der Eishagel auf die Mobs niedergehen würde. Zum Glück ist das Instanzprotal nah dran, sodass man schnell noch in Sicherheit kommt.

Was mich aber *SO RICHTIG* anfrisst, sind diese Lamer, die direkt nach dem Instanzinvite AFK-gehen müssen. Die Krönung war ein Paladin, der sich so durch die GANZE Instanz hat ziehen lassen. Pünktlich zum Endgegner kam er angerannt. Und Nein, ein Kick-Vote ging nicht, weil man ja 15mins erstmal keinen Kicken kann - und solange dauert Gun'drak eben nicht mal zu viert.

Ansonsten mache ich bei etwas kniffligeren Passagen oder eben an Stellen, wo die Taktik nicht ganz eindeutig ist kurze Ansagen wo ich wie was tanken will, oder wer was machen soll. Gerade in PoS und HoR nicht ganz unwichtig und es kostet kaum Zeit. Jedenfalls weniger Zeit, als ein Wipe. Wer sagt "Hey, tut mir leid, ich war hier noch nicht, muss die Quest erst machen" hat meinen vollsten Respekt und Unterstützung. Kann eben nicht jeder soviel Glück haben, dass er Mitspieler hatte, die direkt am ersten Tag da mit durchgerannt sind, die sofort erkennen, welcher Mob gesheept, gesleept, gestunnt, gebannt, gefeared usw. werden kann und so als DD aktiv dazu beitragen, dass eine Instanz Spass macht und nicht zu einem Stressrun wird. (siehe Ein-Knopf-DDs)

Was leider auch in den letzten Tagen immer mehr zur Unsitte wird ist, dass man am Ende einfach so leaved. OK, es ist "nur" eine Floskel, eine Formel. Manche haben vllt sogar ein Makro dafür. Aber ein simples "THX&bb" wäre mir ja schon Anerkennung genug. Aber in den letzten Tagen bin ich häufig genug schon allein in der Gruppe, bevor ich das Makro überhaupt klicken kann.

Und zuguter Letzt mein Tank- Lieblingsmakro:

*<< Focus-DMG ist, wenn alles gleichzeitig fällt!>>*


----------



## Erital (8. Februar 2010)

Jop, fein ists.... Obwohl es hier ganz klar "mimimimi" ist, tuts doch immer wieder gut seinem Ärger n bischen Luft zu machen!


Ich habe auch meine eigenen Reaktionen auf die 3 Seiten der Medallie entwickelt.

Als DD: Klar, versuchen keine Aggro zu ziehen und wenns den Heiler trifft...Her mit dem Mob!- lieber ich als er!

Als Heiler: Sicherlich nerft es, wenn die Tanks vorranstürmen während man noch am reggen ist. Aber das Ganze pendelt sich schon ein, wenn man dann auch wirklich sitzen bleibt bis das Mana wieder voll ist und die anderen 4 im Idealfall 3 Räume weiter verrecken. Schönes Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
Ansonsten handhabe ich ich die unterschiedlichen Situationen wie die meisten hier: wer meint Aggro ziehen zu müssen bitte! spätestens nachdem derjenige umkippt rennt der Mob zum Tank zurück - dann gibts n rezz und gut. Lernen durch Schmerzen ist hier die Devise.
Wenn Mobs random-Dmg machen kann da der Tank klar nichts für, das steht außer Frage und wird dementsprechend gehandhabt.

Als Tank: Hehe... da kommt dann der kleine Teufel auf meiner Schulter immer wieder gern zur Geltung... Wenn die DD meinen, sie müssen pullen - bitte! Ich hab mir nen 2-Händer zugelegt, den ich dann reinmache... dann mach ich halt Schaden. zumindest tu ich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach nem Wipe oder nach dem Überstehen einer solchen Situation, kommt dann ne kurze Frage an den entsprechenden DD, je nach Reaktion seinerseits wird dann weiterverfahren.
Wenn DD meinen sie müssen nicht mein Ziel angreifen... okay, auch gut. Verrecken sie, kommt der Mob danach wieder zu mir. Und falls der Heiler zu gut war, den Töffel geheilt hat und dadurch Aggro gezogen... ja gut, das wird dann mal abgespottet.
Was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass ich generell das Spotten unterlasse... In unverschuldeten Situationen kommts ohne Frage zum Einsatz.


Daraus sollte klar sein was mich am meisten annerft...:


selbsternannte DD-Tanks (Stoffis sind da gern gesehen)
Ratzi-Fatzi-Tanks (bloooooß nicht warten, der Heiler könnte ja hinterher kommen...was zum Teufel ist Castzeit?!)
natürlich generell die Movement-krüppel
wie schon oft erwähnt die fehlende Höflichkeit
Leute die sich für "Gott" halten, ergo was sie wollen ist Gesetz
Leider fehlt bei der Umfrage die Mehrfachnennung..., bzw. fehlen meiner Meinung nach generell einige Punkte.

Was mir jedoch (leider) auffällt ist, dass hier ca. 90% der Leute die gleichen Probleme haben...(die Dunkelziffer mal außen vor).
ist das Ganze hier nur schlaues Gerede oder warum ist davon im Spiel nichts zu merken? -ich meine, wenn wirklich so viele von den gleichen Dingen gefoppt werden, warum existieren sie dann noch?
Sieht man die Reaktionen der Leute stellvertretend für den Rest der Community, sollten doch mindestens 2 von 5 Spielern pro Gruppe vernünftig sein. und dass es Tank oder Heiler, bzw. Tank und Heiler sind liegt dann ja auch nicht mehr so fern...
Sind die "Arschlöcher" wirklich so Lernresistent, dass sie trotz der erzieherischen Maßnahmen nichts, aber auch garnichts dazu lernen? Vielleicht bin ich da etwas zu gutgläubig, aber wirklich vorstellen kann ich es mir nicht...

So long...


----------



## Daryst (8. Februar 2010)

Das schlimmste dran ist das System der Ini Auswahl.
Wenn ich 10 ini´s mache sind davon dann:
1. Von 10 Stück meist 5mal Hdb/hds dabei sind(gestern 4 mal hdb/1 mal hds)
2. 2 mal Ahn´kahet
3. 3 mal Occu

Ich mag die ini´s ja alle, aber i-wann freue ich mich sogar über vf!
Gibt nicht umsonst mehr als 5 hc´s.

MfG


----------



## Espe89 (8. Februar 2010)

Mir fehlt die Antwort: "Wenn ich mit meinem Protpala 40% des gesamten Gruppenschadens austeile"


----------



## Huangwen (8. Februar 2010)

Daryst schrieb:


> Das schlimmste dran ist das System der Ini Auswahl.
> Wenn ich 10 ini´s mache sind davon dann:
> 1. Von 10 Stück meist 5mal Hdb/hds dabei sind(gestern 4 mal hdb/1 mal hds)
> 2. 2 mal Ahn´kahet
> ...




Du hast ja sowas von recht! Schlechte, unfreundliche und unqualifizierte Spieler sind mir sowas von egal geworden.

!!!!! Ich will nicht immer in die gleichen Inis !!!! 


Sobald ich keine frostmarken mehr brauche mach ich nie wieder zufällige hero-inis in nordend !!!!!



EDIT: für das mangelhafte zitat kann ich nix, das war so^^-> habs aber wieder gefixt


----------



## buffsplz (8. Februar 2010)

> -ich meine, wenn wirklich so viele von den gleichen Dingen gefoppt werden, warum existieren sie dann noch?



...weil "immer" die gleichen DD machen und "immer" die gleichen Tanken. Einer von beiden ist eben chronisch lernresistent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Mir fehlt die Antwort: "Wenn ich mit meinem Protpala 40% des gesamten Gruppenschadens austeile"



Weihe & Cptn. Americas Schild.... denken, dann schreiben.... Es wäre bei gutem Gear schlimm, wenn es anders wäre.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (8. Februar 2010)

Ich habe Option: "ich mache immer über 40% des Schadens" angekreuzt.

Wieso ist das eigentlich so ? Vor allem, fast immer ist Nr. 2 der Tank.

Ich dachte immer die Gruppen wärenausgewogen. Ich habe Gearscore 5600 und fahre immer über 40% des Schadens.

Warum kriege ich keine Gruppen die alle über 5K machen ? Dann wäre die Innie in 10 Minuten leer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte ich zwar auch schon, aber nur 2 x und ich mache die täglich.

Und lustig ist, ich bekomme fast immer so "fordernde" Instanzen wie Burg und Gundrak. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NIE: HdR, Grube oder Seelenschmiede - echt NIE.


----------



## Pappalula (8. Februar 2010)

Also erst mal, was mich nicht stört:

- Wenn andere bemüht sind, aber Fehler machen (auch wenn die zum Wipe führen). Ich mache schliesslich selbst genug Fehler und hab schon so manchen anderen in den Wahnsinn getrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich stört:

- Wenn jemand alles besser weiss aber keine Ahnung hat (am schlimmsten noch gepaart mit Ignoranz)

Beispiele:

1. ich bin RND Gundrak. Tank ist ein Bärchen. Heiler meint "Du ziehst dich aber noch um, Bär?"... keine Antwort. Mitten im Kampf gegen ersten Boss sagt der Heiler zum Tank "Ich habe Dir vorhin schon gesagt du sollst dich umziehen. Du hast keine Verteidigungswertung. Das finde ich scheisse" und verlässt die Gruppe.... (mitten im Kampf)
2. ich bin RND Burg. erster Boss. Ich (Heiler) stell mich rechts vom Boss auf, sodass die Skelette durch den Tank durchlaufen. 3 Range DDs stehen in der Mitte, haben mich also bestens im Sichtfeld. Dann krieg ich Eisblock und nach einer Weile sag ich "Schiesst mal den Eisblock weg bitte"...keine Reaktion... noch ein kurzes "EISBLOCK!!"...5 Sekunden später lieg ich tot im Staub und kurz danach auch der Tank und die DDs. Kommentar eines DDs: "Wo war die Heilung? Kick den Heiler"


----------



## DirtyLick (8. Februar 2010)

Es nervt mich daß sich mittlerweile kaum noch ein Tank traut HdR zu tanken. Warum? Weil immer irgendein Trottel sich über deren EQ lustig macht, weil sie, obwohl sie es anfangs sagen " Sorry, aber ich bin nicht mehr sooo fit als Tank. Hab bisserl Pause gemacht." die Instanz nicht mit verbundenen Augen locker hinter sich bringen können. Es wird Burstdamage rausgehauen ohne Ende. Ende vom Lied? Nachwuchstank leaved die Grp. Hängt womöglich den Tankjob an den Nagel und wird ein Oberimbarerroxxor-DD der sich in einer ähnlichen Situation genauso verhält wie die oben angesprochenen Trottel. Das nächste: Ein toll equipter Tank joined. Alle DD haben, oh Wunder, ihren Skill wieder gefunden. Weil wenn der GS5,6k Tank was sagt hat der ja recht. Weil er hat den längeren.

Es ist so armseelig. Lernt mal ein wenig miteinander. Weil das macht ein Rollenspiel erst aus.

Btw. Ja ich hab nen Tank, aber der liegt wirklich auf Eis.

Aktiv sind zur Zeit Heil-Schamie und Mage mit GS 5k+


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (10. Februar 2010)

CC findet nicht mehr statt (ist nicht mehr erforderlich?).

Ich spiele u.a. Magier (seit kurzem 80) und Jäger (67) und gehe eigentlich nur noch über das Tool in Inis. Und bisher wurde noch nie im Vorfeld CC angefordert. Ab und zu habe ich mal selbständig einen gut stehenden Fernkämpfer durch verwandlung rausgenommen, oder im Rahmen eines Notfalls Flächenbremsen gelegt (Frostfalle oder Frostnova)

Aktuell wird Thrash weggebombt und wer die Bosse nicht kennt und in den Focus des Bosses kommt, reagiert entweder zufällig / aus anderen Erfahrungen richtig oder stirbt.
(rechtzeitig Totstellen oder Eisblock, bzw. Unsichtbarkeit).

CC = Crowd Controll - Reduzierung von Gegner-'massen' durch besondere Fähigkeiten wie Verwandlung, Kopfnuss, Eisfalle, ... 

PS:
Als Jäger bin ich ganz froh. Ich bekomme es zwar hin aber in den Inis vorher ist die Eisfalle immer vorher durch Zeitablauf gebrochen und hat den geplanten Ablauf durcheinander gebracht. Es gabe keine grösseren Probleme, da ich mein Pet dann auf den Ausreisser gehetzt habe, Knurren an und dann konnte ich es erledigen. War immer interessant.


----------



## J_0_T (11. Februar 2010)

Okay... hatte heute auch ma nen lernresistenten spieler... er meldet sich als tank an aber kann nicht tanken, trägt zeug das nicht auf den job ausgelegt ist und als wir die grp neu auswürfeln mussten wählte er anstatt dd immer noch tank dazu... endresultat... er flog ich habe dank dual den healer gegeben... der eigendlich heal tankte (was keine kunst war mit lvl 80, aber immerhin hatten wir einen tank) und zogen weiter.

Is wie Loto... manschma gewinnt man was... manschma net... ich reg mich da net auf.


----------



## J_0_T (11. Februar 2010)

doppel post... das hier einfach net beachten


----------



## Flaschenpost (11. Februar 2010)

Heute in Burg Utgard (Hero) eigentlich mit die leichteste Inze überhaupt. (Ich war mit meinem Dudu als Heiler mit bei)

Gleich beim ersten Boss, pullt der Imba Tank (Krieger 26k LIfe, MS Skillung) nicht nur die 4 Mobs, die da noch davor stehen, sondern Cheffe glei mit! Ok, alle zugehottet bis die Bude qualmt, jeder Tankt alles, der "Tank" nur noch Statist, hab ich garnichtmehr geheilt weil Jägerpet hält mehr aus und hält besser die Aggro, Gleassenheit gezündet...sah garnicht schlecht aus, hätten wir sogar noch geschafft, wenn da nicht die Adds (Skelette) vom Boss gewesen wären, die nach einer Weile dazukommen. Die hatte natürlich ich sofort am Lappen! - Wipe.

Daraufhin hatte dieser Spaten doch tatsächlich nichts besseres zutun als mir zu unterstellen, ich sei ein schlechter Heiler, er kennt da welche, die das locker wechgeheilt hätten ^^

Was willst dazu noch sagen? Richtig - "Ok, cu ihrs - haut rein!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesbi (11. Februar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Gleich beim ersten Boss, pullt der Imba Tank (Krieger 26k LIfe, MS Skillung)



Mit anderen Worten Ihr seid mit 4 DD`s und nem Heiler in eine Instanz gegangen, fast so gut wie die 5 DK`s die sich dann fragen wer heilt. 

BTT

Ich liebe die Random`s, als Tank suche ich keine 10 Sekunden nach einer Gruppe und was mich nerven kann sind eigentlich nur extrem tolle DD`s die meinen Sie müssten pullen, dann gibt es eine Verwarnung und danach lass ich sie sterben.
Aber das passiert vielleicht ein bis zwei mal in der Woche, ansonsten habe ich auf dem Realmpool nur gute Erfahrung mit den Randoms gemacht.


----------



## Littlestream (11. Februar 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Rat mal warum.
> 
> Weil du die ganze Zeit, AOE machst.
> Trash damage intressiert nicht die bohne ,guck dir mal dein P.... äh Damagemeter bei nur einen Boss an.
> Biste letzter.



Sry, wenn das schon einer auf den 6 vorhergehenden Seiten korigiert hat, aber der Einzige, der in der Lage wäre "AOE" zu machen wäre ein Magier, oder kennst du einen Pala der der Arkanmagie mächtig ist?^^

Flächenschaden = ae (area effect)
"AOE" steht für die englische Bezeichnung der Arkanen Explosion, wobei ich mir nicht 100% der Schreibweise sicher bin, daher enthalte ich mich vorsichttshalber ^^


----------



## Nania (11. Februar 2010)

Es heißt jedoch "area of effect" und hat damit nichts mit der Arkanen Explosion des Magiers zu tun. Es kann ja auch gar nichts damit zu tun haben, weil das A niemals vor dem O sondern eher das E vor dem O stehen würde. Für etwas wie "Explosion of XX". 

Also bitte keine Halbwahrheiten


----------



## Lindhberg (11. Februar 2010)

hmm ich hatte wohl immer glück mit den gruppen.............. das was mich manchmal nervt ist wenn die gruppe EXTREM schnell durch die ini läuft.
also gegen tempo hab ich nichts aber manchmal übertreiben die tanks da wirklich etwas. naja das ist aber auch die schlimmste erfahrung die ich machen konnte.


----------



## ancientfear (11. Februar 2010)

als 80er mage nervt mich: 
tank: lasst mich 10 sekunden antanken.
heiler: du warst geonehittet (nachdem ich halbe stunde nur damit beschäftigt bin zu entfliehen, hatte mit 1k leben noch eisblock genutzt)

als 80er ELE schami:
tank zu mir: - gib mir erdschild, du n00b!
 	- bin ele. 
 	- dann gib mir wasserschild!
dd zu mir: ankhe mich!!

als 80er priest (diszi):
hexer zu mir: wegen deinen verblasen habe ich immer aggro du nap. 
tank zu mir: stelle deinen schattengeist auf passiv der klaut mir aggro (das war echt der hammer, passierte in feste nachdem tank losgerannt ist ohne abzuwarten bis ich mana voll habe)

als 80er hexer:
gruppen mit 4 palas. jeder will seele gespeichert haben.
dk´s die nach fluch der elemente verlangen.

als 80er dudu (baum):
ein dd mit 14k leben der gerade 800 dps macht und nach "brez" schreit nachdem er vorm tank alles gepullt hat.
tanks die sich wegen HoT´s beschweren dass die zu viel aggro machen.
dd´s die mich fragen ob ich den gestalt wechseln kann damit sie 5% krit bonus bekommen können.

als 80er schurke:
tank: ich fange erst dann an wenn du die dolche wechselst. mainhand und nebenhand sind falsch angelegt (wobei einer nur für nebenhand ist)
mage: hör auf zu AOE´en, ich verpulle mana umsonst.

als 80er pala (tank)
heiler: mach mal aura der konzentration an.
dd: ich habe auch einen pala und weiss, dass "weihe" nur 2 sek cd hat.

das sind eben die besten fälle die ich erlebt habe und die einen "wow oscar" verdient haben.


----------



## Bigfeet (11. Februar 2010)

hm, hier fehlt definitiv noch die antwort

wenn der Tank meint möglichst schnell durch die ini zu kommen.

ich habe nix gegen ein zügiges tempo, aber meist kommt es mir so vor als ob die tanks da unter sich irgendwelche rekordversuche betreiben eine ini zu durchqueren. dummerweise machen da sogar die tanks mit, deren equip dafür noch nichtmal recht ausgelegt ist.
also bitte liebe tanks, schaltet einen gang runter, schaut wo eure heiler sind, ob vielleicht noch jemand mana braucht oder scho gebufft ist und rennt nicht kopflos in die nächste mobgruppe bevor die erste liegt. 

und dies war gesprochen aus der sicht eines dd´s !


----------



## vyrelia (11. Februar 2010)

Was mich am meisten nervt sind unfreundliche Gruppenmitglieder die nicht in der lage sind "Hallo" und "Auf wiedersehen" zu schreiben!

Und natürlich solche die nach Ausdauer schreien und selbst nicht buffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schattenkriegerin (11. Februar 2010)

ich hatte auch schon glück und pech bei sowas 

zum glück bleibt mir meistens sowas erspart auser gestern HDB

ich als heiler baum 
dan dk tank mit 27k hp 
jäger
pala 
und mage 



dk rennt und pullt alles ist ja kein problem fürs erste 
man darf nicht vergessen habe nur 16k life und 17k mana 

nach dem ersten boss rennt er weiter nachdem er da schon bos + 1 plattform gepullt hatte 
ich nurnoch 2k mana hatte und am trinken war 
er rennt da wo die lava kele stehen durch

musste auf hören zu trinken und hinter her 
natürlich nicht schnell genug tot 

egal wiederbelebt und weiter gesoffen hatte ja kein mana er direkt druaf ohne auf mein mana zu achten was gerade bei ca. 2k wieder lag und schon wieder war er down 

schreit er warum heilst nicht wie
ich: wie ohne mana 

lol und schon war er wech


----------



## Trollzacker (11. Februar 2010)

Was mich nervt:

Ersten muss man sehr lange auuf Tanks warten, zumindest als DD kann es schon mal eine halbe Stunde dauern, dann steht man mit 5 Mann in der Ini, und der Tank verschwindet sofort wieder, warum ? 
Dann heisst es wieder lange warten, bis ein neuer kommt.
Oder es kommt jetzt im Moment häufiger vor, dass Spieler einfach abhauen, wenn sie z.B. den Rosenstrauss nicht bekommen haben, an diese Leute: SUCHT EUCH AUF EUREM SERVER EINE GRUPPE UND FARMT DEN STRAUSS AB. MELDET EUCH NICHT MEHR FÜR INIS ÜBER DEN FINDER AN, IHR ZERSTÖRT DEN SPIELSPASS DER ANDEREN.

Oft passiert es auch, dass einer ein bestimmtes Teil von einem Boss haben will, dropt dieser es nicht, dann wird die Gruppe verlassen, die die es machen sind die totalen Vollpfosten für mich.

Es gibt aber auch andere, mit denen es richtig Spass macht durch eine Ini zu ziehen, meistens ist es zwar nur auf ein paar Worte beschränkt und die Gruppe löst sich nach dem Endboss auf, seltener kommt es dazu, dass man mit der selben Gruppe mehrere inis am Stück durchzieht, könnte ruhig öfter passieren.

MfG

Trollzacker


----------



## NikkiSixx (11. Februar 2010)

1. wenn der mob von den meeles schon platt gemacht wurde, bevor mein erster cast beim mob ankommt^^

2. Wenn der tank schon in der ersten mobgruppe steht bevor alle in der ini sind und des gear vom heiler gesehen hat und sich dann aufregt, daß er umgefallen is!! immer wieder schön dem gespawne vom Tank zu lauschen^^

3. Der Tank spontan entscheidet einen erfolg zu erarbeiten, aber der restlichen gruppe vorher nicht bescheid gibt.

4. Wenn leute die gruppe leaven wenn sehe occulus sehen

5. wipes aufgrund von maßloser überschätzung von dd´s die sich einfach im Recount ganz oben sehen möchten!!

6. Typen die im Schlachtzug nach dem 1. wipe die Gruppe leaven, weile se für was höheres geboren sind.

aber positiv is, daß es noch spieler gibt, die beim loot fragen ob se ein Teil für ihr secondequip haben können


----------



## Initus (11. Februar 2010)

Ich kenne das ebenfalls aus verschiedenen Perspektiven:

Bärchentank: Da hab ich selten Probleme. Im Dps-meter vorne stehen: na und, ich geh da ja Random rein, und geb den anderen eine Chance ihr Equip zu verbessern. Was mich nervt: DD´s und Heiler die anfangen zu pullen und auf Bitten dieses zu unterlassen, meinen: "brauchst doch nur zu spotten" das hab ich schon alles als DD getankt. Graus, da droh ich mit Gruppe leaven oder starte das Ausschlussverfahren. Das  nervt tierisch!


Mage und diverse Dd´ler: Tanks die nur einen Mob antanken und nicht makieren! Heiler bekommt aggro, man stürzt sich auf den Mob um den Heiler zu retten, hat also das Vieh am Popo und bekommt dann zu hören: WER DIE AGGRO HAT KANN SIE BEHALTEN! Solche Tanks sind mir zuwider.

Tanks die wild durch die Gegend rennen, mit keinem Mob stehen bleiben können (als Meele nen Alptraum) und dann z.B. in der Seelenschmiede die erste Gruppe pullen und gleich zur nächsten laufen. da frag man sich doch schon: Öhm wollteste den Trash komplett bis zum Boss ziehen?

Naja ich könnt die Liste weiterführen. In der Regel: Augen zu und durch, ist halt Random 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Magische Grüße Initus


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (11. Februar 2010)

99% von dem was ihr so Schreibt ist mir noch nie Passiert und ich bin eigentlich sehr oft mit Randoms unterwegs. Ich selbst bin Tank und freu mich über jeden DD der es Schaffen könnte Aggro zu ziehen und ich marke auch mit Absicht nicht, was zur folge hat das jeder auf irgendwas rumhaut und ich ordentlich was zu tun hab, man will ja in der Übung bleiben.

Bei der Geschwindigkeit halte ich mich an den Heiler und solange der mehr als 10% Mana hat (je nach Equip natürlich) pull ich fröhlich weiter. Spätestens die kurze Pause vorm Boss sollte reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (11. Februar 2010)

Nichts von dem!

Mich nerven Leute, die meinen sich gegenseitig anmachen zu müssen bis einer leavt.
Bestimmte-Dungeon-Hasser die leaven wenn es ihnen nicht passt!
Omg-der-hat-die-gleiche-klasse-wie-ich-und-könnte-mir-was-wegrollen-dungeon-leaver!
Leute die sich anmelden und nicht annehmen wenn die Grp voll ist!
Leute die meinen alles besser zu wissen.
Leute die einen nicht glauben, dass man etwas besser weiss!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leute die auf grüne Sachen n rollen weil sie ja das Zeug zum dissen brauchen.
Leut die auf die Kugeln n rollen (5g beim npc, da kann jeder gieren!
Im Grunde alles das, was einen früher an einer daylie-hc mi rnd-Leuten auch gestört hat, nur dass man mit diesem tool schneller zum Schuss kommt!


----------



## Stupsichen (11. Februar 2010)

ich hab ma den letzten punkt angeklickt. aber wirklich nerven tuts mich nicht. Mach ich halt nen bissi schaden mit. *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (11. Februar 2010)

HDR ( die neue ini ) hero erste mal drin, ich krieger (scheisse ists da zu tanken) komme grad von ner wow pause (31k life unbufft) und geh da glei mal mit mein heiler hero rein
ich frag den hexer
"kann ich lutschsteine haben?"
hexer antwortet
"lol nur hero du kacknapple Oo"
gleich danach Ausschlusswahl von mir Oo komisch das alle mitgemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tank sein und heiler nebendran haben hat seine vorteile, den DDs sind auswechselbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ini locker geschaffft hätte mehr erwartet Oo aber kacke zu tanken als warri
(zudem ich krieg immerno als warri tank meine 2,7k dps auf einzelne ziele die meisten hängen bei einzelzielen bei 2000 dps, und was mich am meisten nervt sind MAGIER nicht weil ihr noobs seit, sondern zuviele noobs habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab einen erlebt der immer blizzard gemacht hat, egal ob 10 mobs oder 1 mob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nach jeder großen thrashgrp seine penislänge gepost hat, die komischerweise eh nur 3000 war trotz AE Oo)
und ich hasse noobs die meinen nur weil einer oldscool equip hat (ulduar naxx25 a wengal) kein dmg macht
komme trotzdem noch an meine 4k dps an einzelzielen (fury warri) aber der idiot der mich blöd angemacht hatte (lauter 245-251 sachen hexer) auch umgefehr auch 4k -.-
najo er meinte fury warris sind imba Oo
wer mich nicht versteht einfach nicht lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ja scheint ich bin voller hass)


----------



## Tomratz (11. Februar 2010)

Hab mal das mit dem Heiler angekreuzt, wobei die Aussage es nicht richtig trifft.

Spiele sowohl Heiler als auch DD und denk mal, ich kann es einigermaßen beurteilen.

Selbst ein Heiler mit schlechterer Ausrüstung (Crap halt ich für ne blöde Bezeichnung,
jeder hat mal klein angefangen und vielleicht ist er ja gerade am aufrüsten) kann, 
wenn er sich etwas bemüht und seine Klasse spielen kann, die meisten heros locker
heilen, ich lass Seelenschmiede, Grube und HdR mal aussen vor.

Wichtig dabei ist einfach, dass der Rest der Gruppe, und damit meine ich nicht nur den
Tank, ein wenig auf die Möglichkeiten des Heilers Rücksicht nimmt. Dann dauert ein
Run halt mal 5 Minuten länger, ist das denn schlimmer als einen Wipe in Kauf zu nehmen?

Ich hab es aber deshalb angekreuzt, weil es wohl Heiler gibt, die selber Crap sind, egal
wie gut die Ausrüstung ist.

Hatte Vorgestern den Spaß mit so einem "Spezialisten" in der Grube zu landen.

Die Gruppe lief eigentlich von Anfang recht locker flockig, der einzige der ständig GoGo
rief war der Heiler, vielleicht musste er ja zeitig ins Bettchen.

Ich hab mal sicherheitshalber ein bisschen mehr auf Omen geachtet und das eine oder
andere mal meine Damage zurückgefahren, weil ich merkte, dass ihm die DD's wohl 
ziemlich wurscht waren und er auch mit der Tankheilung nicht sooooo der Brüller war.

Wir sind trotzdem ohne Tote bis zum Endboss gekommen, der Tank hat drum gebeten,
die Damage ein bissel zu kontrollieren, jeder hat sich dran gehalten.

Natürlich auch hier wieder ein GoGo vom Heiler.

Als der liebe Endboss noch bei ca. 40% war seh ich plötzlich in der Gruppenanzeige dass
unser Imbaheiler tot im Dreck liegt.

Da ich Druide bin, einen B-rezz auf den Heiler, wieder nach Katze geswitched und den
Boss mit dem Tank und dem verbliebenen DD runtergeballert.

Ich hätte wenigstens ein kurzes "thx" vom Heiler erwartet, aber nix kam und nach dem
Bosskill hat er wortlos die Gruppe verlassen.

Soviel zu den GoGo-schreienden Heilern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich passieren mir alle genannten punkte ständig... bis auf heiler ist crap^^

was mich eigentlich an rndgrp nervt ist einfach dass ne inni etwa 40-50% länger dauert als mit kollegen/gilde....


----------



## ToxicAvenger (11. Februar 2010)

Servus,

also ich find den DunegonFinder spitze und habe auch mehrheitlich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Spielern gemacht.

gestern wars aber echt geil. Ich kam spät von der Arbeit undf wollte mir zumindest meine zwei Frostmarken sichern, also ab isn Tool. Dann kam der Ladebildschirm von Halle der Reflexionen und als ich dann in die Ini kam konnte ich noch nichtmal "Hallo" tippen, da leavte der Tank schon. Rest der GRuppe bleibt.

Ich bin dann nach Dalaran und hab nen Tank gesucht es meldet sich einer und just in dem Moment als ich ihn laden will, kommt einer durhc den Dunegonfinder rein....Noch bevor einer was schreiben kann leavt auch dieser Rnd-Tank. Also doch den aus Dala. Ein ´DD macht die Bemerkung, dass er nur in die Ini portet wenn wir auch starten....oha...aber

Wir beginnen. 1,. Mob-Gruppe liegt, bei der zweiten wipen wir, weil? Ich weiss es nicht.....Is ja nicht wild, doch....weil, der Tank leavt insta...LOL...Mitlerweile johlt mein Gildenchat weil ich sie auf dem Laufenden halte, nur leider ist kein Tank mehr on. Naja...Noch bevor ein neuer Tank kommt verlassen Heal und 2 DDs die Gruppe....Ich bin also der letzte der ursprünglichen Gruppe :-) Dann läufts aber wie am Schnürchen...Selbst bei der Flucht vor Arthas als der Bug-Wipe kommt, leavt keiner...So hats wieder Spass gemacht.

Was ich sagen will...Watrum haben soviele sooo wenig Geduld.

Aloha


----------



## campino76 (11. Februar 2010)

Mich nervt es, wenn ich Palas in der Gruppe hab. Dachte ehrlich nicht, dass es in WOW sowas wie eine Gimp/Arschloch-Klasse gibt, aber seit man mit dem DF so einfach rnd gehn kann, hat sich bei mir diese Klasse besonders hervorgehoben. Trifft jetzt zwar nicht auf alle Pals zu, aber auch viele.

Da gibts Retris die pullen wärend ich warte, dass der Heal Mana reggt und dann schreiben "Mein Gott, dann tank halt.." oder noch besser, diejenigen, die auf alles Bedarf haben und. Pala-Tanks, die auf heal oder DD-Zeug würfeln und dann sofort die Gruppe leaven oder Retries die dem Heal oder Tank-items wegwürfeln. Ganz besondere Anerkennung verdient ein Palatank, der meinem DK eine Axt weggewürfelt hat obwohl er laut Arsenal als sec. Specc heal hat.. -.-

Ansonsten bringt mich so schnell nichts aus der Fassung.. es spielt keine Rolle, ob DD's dabei sind, die 1k dps machen.. Hexer (mit 4 T9-Teile) die meinen mit Lebensentzug macht man genug DMG.. hab auch nichts gegen 2-3 Wipes.. oder wenn jemand einen Erfolg machen möcht -> bin ich dabei, auch wenn ich nicht gezielt Erfolge sammle


----------



## Eism@n (11. Februar 2010)

ich weiß zwar nicht, was das mit paladinen zu tun hat, weil andere klassen einem das zueg genauso wegrollen. das liegt einfach an dem egoistischen spieler dahinter... ich z.b. würfel nur auf das was ich für die skillung (mit der ich in der ini gerade bin) gebrauchen kann. wenn es keiner brauch und will, nehm ich es vielleicht für second mit.

btt:
ansonsten muss ich sagen, wenn ich als heiler unterwegs bin und der tank mal wieder "jagdwurst gefressen" hat, dann lass ich ihn auch gerne mal umfallen. da bin ich ziemlich schmerzfrei, die paar gold repkosten stören mich nich. lasse mich da von niemandem hetzen.

mitm mage hab ich ab und an mal das problem, dass ich aggro hab, aber das weiß ich und damit kann ich auch umgehen (eisblock,unsichtbarkeit,spiegelbild) und dann ist gut. versuche dann auch die aggro wieder demjenigen zu überlassen, dem sie normalerweise gehören sollte...

als tank bekomm ich auch meistens solche "gogo" rufe. aber da mein equip noch nicht so dolle ist, pull ich da lieber erst mal einen mob weniger. wenn dann ein dd mal einne pullt, versuch ich zwar ihn abzuspotten, aber wenn das nicht klappt, ist mir das auch egal. mach ich mir keine platte wegen.


aber im allgemeinen muss ich sagen hab ich bis jetzt eher gute erfahrungen gemacht. zwar wird wenig geschrieben/gesprochen, aber das ist nun mal so...


----------



## todesstern (11. Februar 2010)

Was nervt euch am meinsten? hmm solche thearts danke


----------



## Mollari (11. Februar 2010)

Was mich am meisten nervt hat weder was mit Schaden noch mit Heilung zutun. Es nervt mich das keiner mehr das Maul aufbekommt, keiner Rücksicht nimmt und man ja schon froh sein kann wenn man ein "hi" oder "hallo" gesagt bekommt. Und dann rennt der Tank los ohne zu fragen und wundert sich wenn ich ihn verrecken lasse weil ich das überhaupt nicht mehr einsehe. 

Fast alle asozial geworden oder wie? Kommt einem leider mittlerweile so vor. Wie hat es ein anderer Spieler in einem Blog so passend geschrieben? "Man kommt sich nicht mehr als Teil einer Community vor, sondern ist nur noch ein Zahnrad in einer riesigen Maschine und man muss einwandfrei funktionieren". 

Schade eigentlich, aber als Heiler sitz ich da zum Glück am längeren Hebel.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (11. Februar 2010)

Mollari schrieb:


> Und dann rennt der Tank los ohne zu fragen und wundert sich wenn ich ihn verrecken lasse weil ich das überhaupt nicht mehr einsehe.



Was soll er den Fragen? Sowie alle drin sind kanns doch losgehen, buffen geht auch während der ersten Mobgruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## campino76 (11. Februar 2010)

Eism@n schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar nicht, was das mit paladinen zu tun hat, weil andere klassen einem das zueg genauso wegrollen. das liegt einfach an dem egoistischen spieler dahinter... ich z.b. würfel nur auf das was ich für die skillung (mit der ich in der ini gerade bin) gebrauchen kann. wenn es keiner brauch und will, nehm ich es vielleicht für second mit.



klar, kann das fast jede Klasse machen, aber bisher hab ichs nur bei Palas erlebt. Bin ja auch der Meinung, dass man nur auf das würfelt, was man aktuell braucht und nur dann für sec. mitnimmt, wenns niemand braucht..


----------



## J_0_T (11. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Eigentlich passieren mir alle genannten punkte ständig... bis auf heiler ist crap^^
> 
> was mich eigentlich an rndgrp nervt ist einfach dass ne inni etwa *40-50% länger dauert* als mit kollegen/gilde....




Wenn es sonst nix is... dann geh mit deiner gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin dankbar für das tool... da ich keine gilde habe.


----------



## Lari (11. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich stört mich nur eins, und zwar so mancher Tank:

Tool ploppt auf, es geht in die Instanz, Tank sagt folgendes:
"Oh, Halle der Reflexion ist mir zu schwer, 2nd Spec ist nur um schnell in Ini zu kommen..." und Leave.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Februar 2010)

Eism@n schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar nicht, was das mit paladinen zu tun hat, weil andere klassen einem das zueg genauso wegrollen.


Vielleicht ist er einfach frustriert, weil er mit dem DK an den hohen Schaden, den wir Retris derzeit fahren können, einfach nicht rankommt. Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht was das speziell mit Paladinen zu tun hat. Ihr bekommt unsere Auren und Segen und wenn es nötig ist (und man vernünftig spielt), helfen wir dem Heiler beim dispellen (Ahn Kahet z.B., wo die ganze Gruppe Gift-Dots bekommt). Der nervigste Spieler, den ich bis jetzt über das SnG-Tool hatte war ein Schurke... pauschalisier ich aber gleich, dass alle Schurken verzogene, unreife Kinder sind? Nein tue ich nicht.



Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Was soll er den Fragen? Sowie alle drin sind kanns doch losgehen, buffen geht auch während der ersten Mobgruppe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich buffe als Paladin mittels Pally Power (was jeder gute Pala installiert haben sollte, aber viele das leider nicht mal kennen) und das geht eben NICHT im Kampf. Gut, gibts in dem Moment halt keinen Segen, wenn die Herrschaften keinen Wert darauf legen, mir doch wurst. Ich hab meine buffs, wenn der Rest die auch will soll er sich anständig benehmen. Was der Tank fragen soll? Nichts, er soll seine verdammten Augen aufmachen, dann sieht er vielleicht dass ich als Heiler vom umspeccen noch mit vollkommen leerem Mana dastehe und wenigstens ein paar tausend auffüllen muss um ein wenig heilen zu können. Aber nein, lieber rennen die achso überlegenen Damen und Herren Tanks dem Heiler davon sobald der Ladebildschirm weg ist, spotten die halbe Ini zusammen als könnten sie es gar nicht erwarten zu sterben und wundern sich wenn sie umfallen. Ich mach mir da auch keine Platte mehr, bleibe, wenn ich als Heiler geladen werd und eben noch kein Mana nach dem umspeccen hab, seelenruhig beim trinken sitzen und seh genau wie Eism@n zu wie der Tank sich da einen abbricht. Entweder ich lass ihn dann einmal verrecken oder heil ihn kurz vorm umkippen und sag ihm dann was Sache ist. Klappt meist gut, wenn nicht kann ich immer noch leaven. Dieser Stress, der derzeit in den Nordend-Instanzen herrscht, geht mir dermaßen gegen den Strich, das geht gar nicht. Nachher heult wieder jeder in Dala rum dass es nix zu tun gibt aber Hauptsache in 5 Minuten durch die Instanz gerannt.


----------



## Eism@n (11. Februar 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Was soll er den Fragen? Sowie alle drin sind kanns doch losgehen, buffen geht auch während der ersten Mobgruppe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja die 2-5 sek kann er ja wohl auch noch warten bis die buffs durch sind... auch in der heutigen schnelllebigen zeit :/




> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Skêlletôr2000, on 11 Februar 2010 - 09:02, said:
> ...




genau. warum benutzest du das tool überhaupt wenn mit deinen kollegen und gilde alles soviel besser ist.
beim DF ist es halt mal so, dass man nicht in 9 min durch de burg rennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Fremder123 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er einfach frustriert, weil er mit dem DK an den hohen Schaden, den wir Retris derzeit fahren können, einfach nicht rankommt. Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht was das speziell mit Paladinen zu tun hat. Ihr bekommt unsere Auren und Segen und wenn es nötig ist (und man vernünftig spielt), helfen wir dem Heiler beim dispellen (Ahn Kahet z.B., wo die ganze Gruppe Gift-Dots bekommt). Der nervigste Spieler, den ich bis jetzt über das SnG-Tool hatte war ein Schurke... pauschalisier ich aber gleich, dass alle Schurken verzogene, unreife Kinder sind? Nein tue ich nicht.



/sign


----------



## Provieh (11. Februar 2010)

Wisst ihr was an diesem Thread falsch formuliert ist?

Es müsste heißen, 'Was nervt auch an GRUPPEN am meisten?' und nicht 'Was nervt auch an RND GRUPPEN am meisten?'. 

 Wenn es kein dd schaft über dem tank im dmg zu sein
 Ihr Angst habt zu Überleben weil der Heiler Crap ist
 der tank gegen euren Todesdmg keine aggro halten kann
 der dmg der anderen dds so schlecht ist das ihr mehr als 40% gesamtschaden der grp fahrt?
 es dich nervt das der tank toesviel dmg frisst und du ihn kaum hochgeheilt bekommst
 Jeder frisst dmg und du kommst mit dem heilen kaum nach
 Nix bekommt dmg und du schläfst als heiler fast ein



Alle diese Probleme gibt es doch ausnahmslos auch in nicht RND GRUPPEN ab und an mal, außerdem habe ich ehrlich gesagt kaum Probleme mit RND Gruppen auf meinem Server / Realmpool, dass Theater hier verstehe ich garnicht.


----------



## Duselette (11. Februar 2010)

was mich nervt:


tanks die es nichtansatzweise schaffen, aggro aufzubauen und zu halten. meistens sind es solche, die einen wilden Mix aus DD / tanksachen tragen, nicht ordentlich versockelt / verzaubert sind und scheinbar nur eine taste drücken können
heiler, die meinen, dds nicht zu heilen, weil die aggro ziehen, weil, siehe oben
dds, die nicht ansatzweise einen annehmbaren schaden fahren können trotz super-equip.
spieler, die in die ini kommen, sich an einen anderen dranhängen und dann afk gehen
selten, aber auch nervig: bedarf auf alles. ich mein ich brauch das zeug nicht, freue mich aber mal über Kristall / Splitter oder ein item was etwas gold bringt.
"oh lol rofl, l2p du nap" -Kiddys... zwar recht selten so einen Flamer erlebt, aber es gibt sie
mittlerweile habe ich bei meinen Kriegern immer ein Makro, was ich immer zu anfang der Ini poste: "Achtung, ich bin eine Aggroschleuder. Wenn es der Tank nicht schafft, ordentlich Aggro zu halten oder der Heiler meint, mich nicht heilen zu müssen, gehe ich freiwillig..."

und befor jetzt jemand was anderes meint: ich lasse den Tank antanken, gehe auf sein Target bzw. das markierte und versuche mich in brenzligen Situationen rauszuhalten.


----------



## Jingko (11. Februar 2010)

Also ich mag das neue "SucheNachGruppe-"Tool. Mindestens 2/3 aller Inis laufen auch völlig ok. Nervig find ich nur die Gruppen, die in 5min durch jede Instanz hecheln müssen. Besonders gut auch Aussagen wie: "Beeilung, ich muss gleich zur Fahrschule" (o.ä.). 
Generell muss ich sagen, dass Instanzen umso entspannter ablaufen, je schlechter das Equip der Leute ist. 
Viele vergessen einfach, dass Hero-Inis nicht nur dazu da sind, die beiden Frostmarken zu holen, sondern dass es auch noch Leute gibt, die wirklich Equip daraus haben wollen. Aber offensichtlich haben viele ihren Char gleich mit T10 erstellt (oder beim Auktionhaus mit den vier Buchstaben gekauft...).


----------



## The-Quila (11. Februar 2010)

mich regt es auf, wenn ich irgendwelche leute in der gruppe habe, die

- keine ordentliche ausrüstung haben
	beispiel: dk, der sich irgendwelches blaues equipment mit tnakstats, aber
vor allem blockwertung (WTF) gekauft hat, nur um schnelleren invite zu bekommen.

- nicht spielen können
	beispiel: schattenpriester in komplett t9 der 1,5k dps macht und meint: ja die ini is schon schwer, weil man so wenig dmg nur amchen kann.

- stinkefaul sind und sich nur durch die ini ziehen lassen wollen
	beispiel: schurke der 287 dps machte und dauernd nur ind er gegend rumgehüpft und gelaufen ist.

- die bei der kick-funktion bei oben genannten beispielen nicht mitabstimmen und so dafür sorgen, dass ich, wenn ich den debuff vermeiden will die ganze inze mit nem idioten in der gruppe unterwegs sein muss.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Februar 2010)

Jingko schrieb:


> Also ich mag das neue "SucheNachGruppe-"Tool. Mindestens 2/3 aller Inis laufen auch völlig ok. Nervig find ich nur die Gruppen, die in 5min durch jede Instanz hecheln müssen. Besonders gut auch Aussagen wie: "Beeilung, ich muss gleich zur Fahrschule" (o.ä.).
> Generell muss ich sagen, dass Instanzen umso entspannter ablaufen, je schlechter das Equip der Leute ist.


Das dachte ich bisher auch, allerdings letztens als Heiler geladen (Hallen des Steins) und das war schon interessant. Nach den ersten Kämpfen fängt der Magier (im Schnitt 2k DPS, mit ach und krach über dem Tank) an zu spotten dass die anderen DDs (je ca. 1,5k, nicht sehr viel unter dem Tank^^) viiiiel zu wenig Schaden machen und doch mal loslegen sollten. Dass er selbst noch viel zu lernen hatte interessierte ihn nicht. Der Jäger fühlt sich ans Bein gepinkelt und meckert zurück. Ich ging dazwischen weil ich keinen Bock auf sowas hatte und hab gesagt sie sollen alle mit dem Scheiß aufhören, wir sind doch nicht im Kindergarten (hat auch Vorteile mal als Heiler rnd zu gehen, die Stimme hat ungleich mehr Gewicht denn als DD^^). Es ging dann eine Weile, bis der Magier wieder anfing. Ich hab mir auf die Zunge gebissen um ihm nicht anzubieten auf DD umzuskillen und ihm meine 5k - 6k DPS um die Ohren zu hauen. Waren alles keine großen Schadensleuchten, aber dass der, der grad mal klägliche 500 DPS mehr macht als der Rest dann das große Maul hat war unnötig.

Man sieht, auch mit niedriger equipten Leuten kann es nervig sein und das lag in dem Fall NICHT am Equip sondern am Verhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WotanGOP (11. Februar 2010)

Wie stelle ich mir eine schnelle 5er Instanz vor?
(Ich gebe zu, die Daily hero ist für mich nur noch eine lästige Pflichtaufgabe.)



Ich werfe den Dungeonfinder an und bekomme instant eine Einladung.
Ich porte mich zur Instanz und alle Gruppenmitglieder begrüßen sich freundlich.
Ich verschaffe mir einen kurzen Überblick über den Heiler, stelle PallyPower ein und buffe durch.
Magier und Hexer machen unaufgefordert Tisch und Brunnen und alle bedienen sich.
Ich esse einen Strudel, denn nach dem Durchbuffen bin ich fast OOM.
Ich frage die Gruppe, ob alle bereit sind.
Alle antworten mit ja und es geht los.

---> zu diesem Zeitpunkt sind wir seit 30 Sekunden in der Instanz <---

Der Heiler ist ab sofort immer 10 Meter hinter mir und weicht nicht von meiner Seite.
Die DDs bomben nicht zu früh los und der Heiler heilt nicht in die Pulls hinein, so daß ich mehrere Gruppen auf einmal pullen kann.
Die DDs machen ordentlich Schaden, so daß ich nur auf Platz 4 stehe, wo ich hingehöre.
Durch das Pullen mehrerer Mobgruppen gehe ich nicht OOM.
Wir treffen auf einen Boss.
Die DDs geben Gas und ich muß das ebenso tun. Dadurch ist der Bosskampf, wenn auch kurz, doch recht spaßig.
Weiter gehts...

---> nach wenigen Minuten ist die Instanz clear <---

Alle Gruppenmitglieder warten, bis der komplette Loot ordnungsgemäß verteilt ist.
Alle verabschieden sich höflich und verlassen die Gruppe...



Wär das schön, wenn das mal so wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier noch das Modell der nervigen Alptraumgruppe:



Ich werfe den Dungeonfinder an und bekomme instant eine Einladung.
Ich porte mich zur Instanz.
Der Ladebalken ist kaum durch, da drängelt schon der erste DD, daß er es eilig hat.
Der zweite DD äußert Buffwünsche.
Ich verschaffe mir einen kurzen Überblick über den Heiler, stelle PallyPower ein und buffe durch.
Magier und Hexer lassen sich mehrfach bitte, Tisch und Brunnen zu stellen, bevor sie es widerwillig tun.
Der Drängler drängelt weiter.
Ich esse einen Strudel, denn nach dem Durchbuffen bin ich fast OOM.
Ich will die Gruppe fragen, ob alle bereit sind und stelle fest, daß ein DD bereits gepullt hat, weil ich wohl zu lange gebraucht habe.
Die anderen Gruppenmitglieder helfen ihm.
Ich warte, denn ich tanke nur, was ich gepullt habe.
Nachdem der pullende DD gestorben ist, werfe ich dem Heiler Hand des Schutzes zu und schnappe mir die Mobs.
Irgendwann sind sie down. Der tote wird gerezzt und durchgebufft.
Ich schreibe ein paar ernste Worte zu den Benimmregeln bei mir als Tank.
Dann kann es endlich richtig losgehen.

---> zu diesem Zeitpunkt sind wir seit drei Minuten in der Instanz <---

Der Heiler läuft immer weit hinter mir und setzt erst Heilungen an, wenn ich fast tot bin, so daß ich Schildwall auf CD benutze.
Die DDs hauen Schaden raus, bevor ich in Nahkampfreichweite bei den Mobs bin.
Anfangs spotte ich noch zurück, irgendwann wird es mir jedoch zu blöd und ich spotte nur dem Heiler ab.
Das umhauen der Gruppen dauert natürlich nun umso länger.
Ich bin auf Platz 1 im Schaden.
Da ich mich gezwungener Maßen Gruppe für Gruppe vorarbeiten muß und auch noch beträchtlichen Schaden machen, gehe ich ständig OOM.
Also esse ich Strudel.
Der Drängler drängelt jedes Mal aber wenigstens pullt er nicht mehr.

Wir treffen auf einen Boss.
Jetzt wird es richtig anstrengend für mich, denn die DDs sind, trotz gutem Equip, alle nicht so die Granaten.
Und so mache ich auch auf ein Einzelziel den meisten Schaden.
Ich brauche wieder einen Strudel und weiter gehts...

---> nach einer ewig langen Stunde ist die Instanz clear <---

Die ersten gehen, bevor der Loot verteilt ist.
Einer klickt gar nichts an, um dann Bedarf zu machen, wenn alle die Gruppe verlassen haben.
Verabschieden tut sich keiner...



Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## Provieh (11. Februar 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen.


Wie wahr, wie wahr. 
Wenigstens einer, der hier nicht ausgelassen mit einem Stück Brot zum Whine schreibt.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (11. Februar 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich buffe als Paladin mittels Pally Power (was jeder gute Pala installiert haben sollte, aber viele das leider nicht mal kennen) und das geht eben NICHT im Kampf.




STRG + , für die Großen Segen geht doch auch im Kampf oder nicht? Selbst wenn nicht geht es zwischen den Trashgruppen, außerdem braucht der tank ja auch die 5-7 sec bis zur Trash Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was der Tank fragen soll? Nichts, er soll seine verdammten Augen aufmachen, dann sieht er vielleicht dass ich als Heiler vom umspeccen noch mit vollkommen leerem Mana dastehe und wenigstens ein paar tausend auffüllen muss um ein wenig heilen zu können.



Ja da gebe ich dir recht, sowas sollte man als Tank im Auge haben.

Aber darum geht es ja eigentlich nicht nicht, bei vielen die hier schreiben hört es sich so an als ob das ständig vorkommt und das glaube ich einfach nicht. Wenn es wirklich so extrem wäre würde ich aufhören zu spielen oder nur noch mit der Gilde gehen. Oft sind die Situation ja eher Witzig wenn man nicht so verkrampft daran gehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## campino76 (11. Februar 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er einfach frustriert, weil er mit dem DK an den hohen Schaden, den wir Retris derzeit fahren können, einfach nicht rankommt. Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht was das speziell mit Paladinen zu tun hat. Ihr bekommt unsere Auren und Segen und wenn es nötig ist (und man vernünftig spielt), helfen wir dem Heiler beim dispellen (Ahn Kahet z.B., wo die ganze Gruppe Gift-Dots bekommt). Der nervigste Spieler, den ich bis jetzt über das SnG-Tool hatte war ein Schurke... pauschalisier ich aber gleich, dass alle Schurken verzogene, unreife Kinder sind? Nein tue ich nicht.



Ich hab im ersten Post geschrieben, dass es nicht auf alle zutrifft.. *brille rüber reich*.. mir sind bisher eben nur Palas negativ aufgefallen. Ich spreche auch nicht von EINEM Pala, sondern von mehreren.

• Retri, der mir als Krieger-Tank die Deff-Items wegwürfelt
• Retri, der meinem Heal-Schami ein Schild wegwürfelt
• Tankadin, der meinem DK DD-Armschienen wegwürfelt
• Tankadin (mit Heal!?! als sec. Specc), der meinem DK eine 2-Hand-Axt wegwürfelt
• Tankadin, der meinem Schami-Heal Halsschmuck wegwürfelt
• ...

Dass ihr gut DMG macht hab ich auch nicht nicht bestritten.. aber vielleicht ist ja auch gerade dieser Umstand schuld daran, dass manches Pala-Ego auf die Grösse eines Heißluftballons anwächst und es meinen lässt, es hättet das Recht auf alles Bedarf klicken zu müssen. So aufgeblasen hätte ich vermutlich auch Probleme meine Mitspieler zu sehen.. ^^


----------



## Arosk (11. Februar 2010)

Nichts.


----------



## Martok (11. Februar 2010)

als heiler schläft man echt fast ein
wenn man dauernd so gute Tanks hat.

bin oftmals froh wenn auch mal nen tank da is der nur 30k leben hat, macht die sache bei rnd hero inis interessanter


----------



## WotanGOP (11. Februar 2010)

campino76 schrieb:


> Ich hab im ersten Post geschrieben, dass es nicht auf alle zutrifft.. *brille rüber reich*.. mir sind bisher eben nur Palas negativ aufgefallen. Ich spreche auch nicht von EINEM Pala, sondern von mehreren.
> 
> • Retri, der mir als Krieger-Tank die Deff-Items wegwürfelt
> • Retri, der meinem Heal-Schami ein Schild wegwürfelt
> ...



Seit der Paladin auch als DD spielbar ist, also seit Ende BC, schießen sie wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Die einst so edle Klasse, die nur Liebhaber gespielt haben, verwässert dadurch immer mehr und der Anteil an "Idioten" steigt ständig. Solche Leute haben früher alle die Finger vom Paladin gelassen, weil man mit ihm einfach nicht viel reißen konnte.
Und was noch schlimmer ist, seit sie auf den Trichter gekommen sind, daß man als Tanks schneller Gruppen findet, steigt auch in diesem Spec der Deppenfaktor.

Traurig aber wahr...


----------



## RedShirt (11. Februar 2010)

> bin oftmals froh wenn auch mal nen tank da is der nur 30k leben hat, macht die sache bei rnd hero inis interessanter



Danke. Tank = Hp
Du bist ein Stat. Thx.


----------



## benbaehm (11. Februar 2010)

mich nervt es am meinsten, wenn ich keine 1min in ner ini bin und der erste schon schreit "bääääähhh, wie willst du tanken mit 26k life? bääääähhhh"

ich bin halt bär und muss mich erst verwandeln. echt mal. da ist man versucht den haufen direkt stehen zu lassen.


----------



## Ayuran (11. Februar 2010)

Mir fehtl die Antwort " wenn der heiler 1. im dmg ist"...

hatten wirklich in grube hc nen diszi dem extremst langweilig war und der dann einfach dmg gemacht hat und die dds waren so schlecht das der an gruppen fast immer 1. und beim boss auch nicht letzter war (glaub 2. oder 3.)


----------



## Sengor (11. Februar 2010)

*wenn leute eindeutig ihre klasse nicht spielen können*

z.B. Pala tanks die fragen was weihe kann oder schurken die nicht wissen das man 2 waffen tragen kann...(jetzt im lvl bereich 45-55 mein ich)

Mit meinem Main (80 holy/diszi priester)

-ebenfalls wenn spieler ihre klasse nicht spielen können (hab schon pala tanks gesehen die mit heal specc tanken wollten..)
-wenn die dds einfach weiter auf die gegener schaden machen von denen sie eh schon die aggro haben und ich die dann ständig hochheilen darf 
 (wenn das mehr als 2 mal passiert lass ich die instant sterben^^)
-wenn der Tank ständig die aggro verliert


----------



## zadros (11. Februar 2010)

Iich weiss nicht wo ihr diese kuriosen Leute immer trefft, aber ich habe bis auf einige SEHR wenige Ausnahmen nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wenn ich in Zufallsinstanzen bin rege ich auch gern mal ein Gespräch an, da dies sowohl die Gruppe auflockert, als auch zu mehr Spielspaß und damit einhergehend
auch mehr Leistung führt :-)

Ich habe keines der oberen angekreuzt, da mir keines zu sagt.
(X) Zu wenig Smalltalk und Konversation über die unwichtigen Dinge im Leben, wie Nachrichten, Politik, Hobbys, das nervige Wetter etc.

Gruß,
Zad


----------



## Martok (11. Februar 2010)

zadros schrieb:


> Iich weiss nicht wo ihr diese kuriosen Leute immer trefft, aber ich habe bis auf einige SEHR wenige Ausnahmen nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Wenn ich in Zufallsinstanzen bin rege ich auch gern mal ein Gespräch an, da dies sowohl die Gruppe auflockert, als auch zu mehr Spielspaß und damit einhergehend
> auch mehr Leistung führt :-)
> 
> ...



stimmt geht mir auch so.

99% der leute in random inis sind voll OK.
und ins TS muss man auch net mehr , kann chillig music neben her hören.


----------



## Tomratz (11. Februar 2010)

The-Quila schrieb:


> mich regt es auf, wenn ich irgendwelche leute in der gruppe habe, die
> 
> - keine ordentliche ausrüstung haben
> beispiel: dk, der sich irgendwelches blaues equipment mit tnakstats, aber
> ...



Und mich würde es aufregen, wenn ich mit solchen Leuten wie dir in ne Ini müsste.

Du bist, als du 80 wurdest, an den Briefkasten geportet worden, wo das komplette T-10 Set für
dich bereitlag, zusammen mit der Anleitung, wie du deinen Char perfekt spielst, oder?


----------



## Pyrodimi (11. Februar 2010)

zadros schrieb:


> Iich weiss nicht wo ihr diese kuriosen Leute immer trefft, aber ich habe bis auf einige SEHR wenige Ausnahmen nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Wenn ich in Zufallsinstanzen bin rege ich auch gern mal ein Gespräch an, da dies sowohl die Gruppe auflockert, als auch zu mehr Spielspaß und damit einhergehend
> auch mehr Leistung führt :-)
> 
> ...



Joa ich hatte fast ausschlieslich gute angenehme Erahrungen in randoms lvl15-68 als Tank
Kaum gings los mit den LK Instanzen stieg der "Asifaktor" in Randoms um 200% an und ich bin kurz davor das tanken einfach hinzuschmeißen, weil kein Bock mehr auf das ganze gesocks (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen aber die Regel ist 10randominstanzen am Tag: 8 wo man am liebsten instant dessertieren würde 2 die gut und angenehem und FREUNDLICH sind)


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (11. Februar 2010)

also ich werde hier mal nicht abstimmen weil mir ne antwortmöglichkeit fehlt:

mich regt am meisten auf wenn:

- lila verwöhnte möchtegern pro gamer noch vorm ersten inc in der ini rummotzen wie sehr ihnen alles zu langsam geht, wie sehr noobs die anderen doch seien weil sie noch keine drei teile T10 haben, und leaven nur weil einer der dd keine 5k dps fährt. 


mir persöhnlich is es wurscht ob ich als tank den meisten schaden fahre oder net. solang der boss fällt, fällt er. mir is egal ob ich als dd 40% gesamtschaden habe (kleine info: seht mal nach boss und trashschaden ihr werdet meistens über die unterschiede erstaunt sein). mich nervt dieses gogogo und ich habe keine zeit ich pull alles trotz oom-heiler-noobs und gimp-auf heiler-wartenden-tanks. 

und mich nerven die leute die anderen aus der gruppe schmeißen oder pampig werden wenn man sie freundlich (hier liegt allerdings die betonung) auf ihre fehler hinweißt.

aber mich nervt eigentlich keiner der vom te genannten gründe. 

die meisten der gründe vom te klingen eher nach ein und dem selben punkt: mimimi die andern sind net so gut ausgestattet oder net so toll wie ich ich will mit denen net spielen.

alle anderen aspekte die störend seien könnten oder nervig find ich irgendwie nicht vertreten in der umfrage.


----------



## Miarum (11. Februar 2010)

Mich stört jetzt auch eigentlich nichts. Mit meinem Heil-Priester hab ich immer gute Gruppen erwischt. Mit meinem Dudu geh ich eh mindestens mit 2-3 Leuten, die ich kenne. Trotzdem regen Leute auf, die einfach leaven ohne was zu sagen. -.-

Was mich einmal etwas aufregte war: Zwei Kumpels (beide DDs) wollten rnd Ini. Ich hatte Katze (crap gear) und Baum (mega crap+ein paar PvP Teile). War noch nicht lange 80. Meinte einer von ihnen "heil!" (wahrscheinlich damit Dungeon schneller aufgeht). So. Ich hatte schon son bisschen Schiss, wegen dem scheiß Gear, aber ich wusste, die beiden machen genug Schaden. So. Gundrak. Direkt der erste Kommi "Ich hatte vorhin n Heiler, der 5 Mins 80 war und Heros heilen wollte -.-" Ich schloss dadrauf, dass er wohl dachte, ich könnte das nicht. Ich schrieb nur "Son Vollgimp bin ich auch nicht." Kumpel haute noch ein "Mia ist imba!" raus und der Tank war still. Und welch Wunder, ich habs geschafft, auch ohne imba Icc-Gear.


----------

